
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (May 2020) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
dennybritz
Remote Only

Location: Variable. Usually Japan or Asia, but currently in Europe due to
COVID

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies (reverse-chronological order):

    
    
      - AI / Deep Learning Research - previously work at Google and have published papers. Mostly focused on NLP and RL, but I keep up with other subfields.
      - Infra: Devops, golang, rust, kubernetes, microservices, large-scale systems, all kinds of databases. Have managed large clusters. Used to be an early Apache Spark contributor and was in a database research group in grad school.
      - Briefly worked in algo trading (HFT-style)
      - Worked at multiple early-stage startups, so I can do other things like full-stack web or app development, but I would prefer not to do these professionally anymore.
    

Résumé/CV:

    
    
      https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennybritz/
      https://twitter.com/dennybritz
      http://github.com/dennybritz
      dennybritz [at] gmail
    

\---

Hi! 15+ years of engineering experience, have been through a lot of
technologies and cycles. I'm in a decent place right now focusing on research
and side projects and not actually looking for work, but I'm slowly getting
bored. I figured I would post anyway - who knows what opportunities come
along! If the right thing hits I may be interested. Perhaps something around
ML/RL, research, infra, or possibly trading. I'm not sure myself :)

~~~
throwlaplace
how can you do low latency DL? don't you incur a large latency in copy from
host to device?

edit: i'm genuinely curious not talking smack

------
adonese
Location: Sudan, Africa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yup, very welcome

Technologies: Go and Python. I mostly do backend stuff but i worked with
different technologies and it is always a welcome to try new technologies.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/adonese](https://github.com/adonese),
[https://linkedin.com/in/adonese](https://linkedin.com/in/adonese)

Email: mmbusif@gmail.com

I'm a software engineer with great passion to programming. I cofounded Solus a
startup that does payment processing in Sudan, Africa. With my startup i had
to work in different positions and variety of domains (heck, even business
development, procurement and marketing). I'm passionate about coding itself,
that's probably why i preferred startup path over big corporates.

I do backend stuff mainly in GO, but i also maintain our android codebase, our
POS code (in C), and our payment web portal (Angular). I'm good at managing
scarce resources, see through the problems and deliver on time.

------
DavidPeiffer
Location: Des Moines, IA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Excel, SQL, Access, Design for Manufacturing

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidpeiffer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidpeiffer/)

Email: Username [First 2][Last 7] at gmail.com

Hi, my name is David and I'm an Industrial Engineer passionate about reducing
waste and improving workflows. I have extensive experience with Excel and have
been building production and inventroy reports for factories for over 3 years.
I have torn apart hundreds of spreadsheets and can help turn _that
spreadsheet_ (every company has one) into a well oiled machine, or document
how it works so IT can replace it with a better system.

During my masters degree I worked on manufacturability analysis software. If
you have a product and want feedback on manufacturing methods or improvements,
I can also help with that.

------
_dalex
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Preferred local

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, TensorFlow, Deep Learning (several publications on RNN
applicaitons), Computer Vision, sensor processing, Data Science, scikit-learn
/ NumPy / Pandas, Robotics (ROS), Ubuntu, SQL, Git

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/azyner/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/azyner/)
(PDF on request)

Email: (linked-in-handle) @ gmail

I am a recent PhD Graduate with 4 years ML / deep learning experience, looking
for a role in applied data science where I can harness large volumes of data
to create algorithms that provide insights to teams and customers. My previous
work has included development of autonomous drones and the completion of a
full research project in the area of driver intention prediction for
autonomous cars, and I am passionate about using data driven solutions to
solve complex problems. I'm open to all sorts of opportunities, so please
reach out!

------
mopierotti
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within the Bay Area

Technologies: Scala, PostgreSQL, functional programming, JVM, Play! Framework,
web APIs, streaming, and more

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/19Qalh5BVP7wbGxeI8P0eIpUe5b3...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/19Qalh5BVP7wbGxeI8P0eIpUe5b3DGCTB/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mopierotti@gmail.com

Experienced full stack engineer. I'm open to a wide variety of domains, but I
have a special interest in work involving functional programming and/or ML/AI.

------
bryanmgreen
Location: Los Angeles , CA (LA)

Remote: Onsite or Remote (and willing to time shift)

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bryanmgreen/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bryanmgreen/)

Website: [https://www.BryanMGreen.com](https://www.BryanMGreen.com)

Email: in bio

\---

Bio: Was laid off last year after company was sold and lost another job
because of COVID. 8+ year full-stack professional marketing leader with
product management and design experience. Have worked with both global and
local organizations. My skills and experiences are broad and I've had a hand
in everything from digital to offline marketing as well as sales,
partnerships, and public relations. Have experience leading 8+ person teams
but happy to work solo. Love improving communication, workflows, and
resources. Believe Product & Marketing grow together. Storytelling and design
is always at the heart of my work.

Looking For: Preferably senior roles in marketing or account management or any
opportunity in product management; I'm open to hear what you need. No job is
too small. Full-time, contract, or project.

\---

Even if you don't have an opportunity, but have a question about branding,
marketing, or product, I'm happy to share my perspective free of charge! Would
love to be helpful, keep myself busy, and connect. Thanks!

~~~
RainforestCx
We’d love to connect with you about this position, if you’re at all
interested. Thanks! [https://www.linkedin.com/posts/rfcx_rainforest-
connection-ma...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/rfcx_rainforest-connection-
marketing-director-activity-6661290171914424321-QkZA)

~~~
bryanmgreen
Just got back from a camping trip, will reach out now!

------
RonanTheGrey
Location: West Coast, Mexico (US Citizen however)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript (React/Redux/Typescript/Angular); NodeJS; Mobile:
React Native; iOS & Android development (native); Cordova; AWS: ACL/IAM,
Amplify, Cognito, EC2, ElasticBeanstalk, Serverless, Lambda, DynamoDB;
PostgreSQL; MySQL; MSSQL; macOS; Ubuntu Linux; Shell scripting
(bash/powershell); Python; web scraping; microservice & massively distributed
architectures; REST/GraphQL;

There are many things I haven't included here but you get the idea.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/engineerapart/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/engineerapart/)

Email: earnea@engineerapart.com

GitHub: [http://github.com/codinronan](http://github.com/codinronan)

I'm an engineer with 20 years professional experience in primarily web and
mobile development. I have managed small to mid-sized teams (20 developers)
working from small to fortune-500 businesses. Skilled and accustomed to agile
and working with distributed teams across time zones. I've recently completed
a principal engineer contract role on the rebuild of one of the largest
consumer sites in the US from Ruby on Rails to React (Next.js), receiving over
5 million _unique_ hits per day. Performance, scalability, testing and
maintainability have all been critical features of this project.

------
imgeraldalinio
SEEKING WORK | Cebu, Philippines (UTC+8) | Linux System Administrator, 6+
years experience

I am a Linux System Administrator with a wide range of skills. I've helped
companies and individuals manage to set up their servers, support, security,
monitoring, audit, troubleshooting, scaling, etc. I have more than 6 years of
experience in web hosting and cloud technologies.

Particular knowledge of AWS (Amazon Web Services) such as EC2, Elastic
Beanstalk, ECS, CodePipeline, Auto Scaling, ELB, RDS, VPC, S3, Cloudfront,
CloudWatch, IAM, SNS, SES, SQS, Route53, etc.

Operating Systems: Debian, Ubuntu, CentOS, RedHat, Amazon Linux.

Good Knowledge of Git, BitBucket, MySQL, Amazon Aurora, HAProxy, Apache,
Nginx, Bash, CI/CD, GoDaddy, Cloudflare, SSL, Wordpress, G suite, Gearman Job
Server and Opensource software.

Centralized Logging with Kibana, Filebeat, and Elasticsearch.

Great experience in deploying Web projects: PHP (Laravel, CodeIgniter),
NodeJS.

Other Familiar Tools: Certbot, File System, Cron, Fail2ban, Firewall, TCP/IP
Networking.

Developing Linux automation scripts using Bash language.

I am reliable, communicative, and efficient, I work independently and quickly.

Skype ID: live:85140285806efa2c

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/imgeraldalinio](https://www.linkedin.com/in/imgeraldalinio)

------
braunshizzle
Location: Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs. (Experience with many Integrations
& API's)

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Website: [https://braunson.ca](https://braunson.ca),
[https://geekybeaver.ca](https://geekybeaver.ca)

Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Email: braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

GitHub: [http://github.com/braunson](http://github.com/braunson)

I'm a developer with 15 years experience as a designer and full stack
developer and have managed small-med teams. I've run my own agency for the
past 11 years working with small businesses to F500 companies on a variety of
projects. Currently looking for a position with a focus on Laravel/PHP in any
industry.

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Note! Not looking for full time positions - I only take on project work.

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, company events and conferences.

------
perryrjohnson7
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, fastai, TensorFlow, Keras, Turi Create), Web App Frameworks (Flask),
API’s, Google Cloud Platform, AWS (EC2, RDS, S3), Heroku, Git, Bash,
JavaScript, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Geographic Information Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

===

Hey! I’m Perry, a data scientist and engineer with 3+ years experience working
primarily with distributed teams, most recently leading data science
initiatives at an ag-tech company. I’ve also spent time in crypto, e-commerce,
quantitative finance as well as some contract gigs on the side. I have
experience building data pipelines, machine learning models, web applications
and working with APIs, working mostly in Python. I love leveraging data,
machine learning and software to solve meaningful problems so please reach out
if you’re working on anything data related! reply

------
Washuu
Software Engineer, Management | Remote/Relocation | 13 YOE

Location(s): Huntsville, AL

Remote: Yes, preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferred cities: Austin, Portland, Denver, Tokyo

Technologies: PHP, Javascript(React, React Native, jQuery),
C/C++(Embedded/Firmware), C#, CSS, HTML, Docker, Puppet, Chef, AWS, NGINX,
Apache, Elasticsearch, Memcache, Redis, Kubernetes, Varnish, Source
Control(Git, Mercurial), Eagle CAD, Fusion 360, Blender, Unity.

Résumé:
[https://azxiana.io/AESResume2020.pdf](https://azxiana.io/AESResume2020.pdf)

Email: washuu@gmail.com

[https://azxiana.io/](https://azxiana.io/)

[https://twitter.com/Azxiana](https://twitter.com/Azxiana)

I am a maker, tinkerer, and apply a "learn everything" and "fix everything"
attitude to my daily life. I have built scalable software, rebuilt vehicles
from piles of spare parts, manufactured my own custom electronics, won awards
for my sewing skill, and continue to pursue photography as an artistic hobby.

My current position is manager/team lead software engineer of a team that has
built the infrastructure for a top 100[1] US web site. Whether it is deep down
in the code remembering tiny tidbits of its quirks or juggling project
priorities to deliver on time I am dedicated to quality.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/Azxiana/status/1115842182781575168](https://twitter.com/Azxiana/status/1115842182781575168)

------
blcksmth
Location: Los Angeles, US

Remote: Yes, and have previous experience working remotely

Willing to relocate: Open to the possibility

Technologies:

    
    
      * Proficient: React, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node, Redux, HTML, CSS, SASS, Express, Webpack, Babel, AWS, Docker, Git, create-react-app, styled-components, GitHub, Jest
    
      * Developing proficiency: WebGL, Three.js, Next.js, Bulma
    
      * Previously used/Misc worth mentioning: Ruby, SQL, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Relay, GraphQL, JIRA, Lerna, CircleCI, npm/yarn
    

Email: andrewrkowalczyk [at] gmail [dot] com

Personal Website: andrewkowalczyk.com (résumé/LinkedIn on my website)

\----------------------------

I'm a full stack software engineer with ~5 years experience developing full
stack applications in the JS ecosystem. If you need React work done, chances
are I can help!

My experience includes building responsive and performant user interfaces
using React/Redux from designs or from scratch as well as creating robust APIs
using TypeScript/Node.

Some other things I enjoy: modernizing codebases using tools like ESLint and
Prettier, autogenerating documentation, optimizing build times in CIs,
refactoring code, adding tests.

------
eyliaa
Location: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Remote: Yes, and have previous experience working remotely

Willing to Relocate: Open to the possibility

Technologies: HTML, Ruby / Ruby on Rails, Javascript(Vue.js), Mysql,
PostgreSQL, CSS (Sass, Bootstrap, Bulma) and UI Design.
[https://stackshare.io/ajmal/my-stack](https://stackshare.io/ajmal/my-stack)

Résumé/CV: [https://ajmaleylia.com/resume/](https://ajmaleylia.com/resume/)

Email: aj.eylia at gmail.com

Hi, I'm Aj, a web developer(Rails) with over 8 years experience. I believe in
writing simple, easy to ready code with a strong emphasis on maintainability.
I’ve worked with clients as well as gained experience in enterprise and
startup environments. Remote roles since 2015.

What are things that I can do?

    
    
      - develop admin tools/dashboard with chart and graph
      - develop RESTful APIs for your mobile apps
      - develop SaaS product with payment, subscription modules
      - integrate third party tools like slack, mailchimp, reply.io
      - deploy an app to Amazon AWS/Digitalocean with SSL
    

Thank you

------
codeknight11
~~ Entry-level Data Scientist/Machine Learning Engineer ~~

Hi, I am a self-taught programmer who's been studying Machine Learning for the
last 1.5 years. Since I am self-taught, it seems recruiters take my profile
less seriously. However, I am a dedicated and hard-working individual and am
looking for entry-level Data Science, Machine Learning roles so that I can
gain hands-on experience. I love challenges and can quickly learn any new
technologies for the role, if required.

Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python3, PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, AWS, NumPy, PySyft, Scikit-
learn, SQL, Github, Java Portfolio Website:
[https://jaintj95.github.io/](https://jaintj95.github.io/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sNr4eM9tzPUemvJ3yJhr2xYaO-w...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sNr4eM9tzPUemvJ3yJhr2xYaO-
wFEmg0/view?usp=sharing)

Email: teejay0611@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaintj95](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaintj95)

------
lykr0n
Role: Site Reliability Engineer/System Administrator/System Engineer

Location: Seattle, WA (and surrounding areas)

Willing to relocate: I'd rather not

Technologies: Linux (CentOS/RHEL), MySQL, Postgres, Clickhouse, Docker, Nomad,
Consul, Vault, Puppet, Ansible, SaltStack, Python 2/3 (development +
administration), Rust (development + administration), Java + JVM
(administration), KVM (oVirt/RHEV), VMware vSphere, Limited AWS/GCP, etcd,
zookeeper, kafka, haproxy, nginx, Bash, GitHib/GitLab, Git, HTML, Datadog,
Grafana, InfluxDB, and so on and so on. Looking for On Call? I find it fun.

Résumé/CV: On Request

Email: lykron@mm.st

I love building infrastructure and being involved with architecture design.
I've been heavily involved in improving reliability of applications and
systems to make sure they do not go down. Always looking to learn and help
others do so as well.

------
JimmyRuska

      Location: Texas
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: AWS / GCP Big Data Hands-on Architecture and automation, ( Erlang, Python, Java, Javascript, PHP ), ( Redshift, Snowflake, bigquery, Postgresql ) , ( ansible, terraform, k8s ) ,  graph databases/knowledge graphs, devops work
      Résumé/CV:  https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimmyrcom/
      Résumé/CV:  https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zh6FhP1tJlvCe0NRaAxoI6IHqVS8p_M0/view?usp=sharing
      Email: jimmyruska   <AT_SYMBOL>  protomail.com
      skos:hiddenLabel: Used to make videos as JimmyRcom on youtube
      skos:prefLabel: Love the current job but employer cutting wages.
      rdf:type: Creative end to end solutions, done right the first time

------
doublewale
Location: Lagos, Nigeria Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Vue, React (& Native), Angular, Node, Express, PHP,
HTML, CSS, Sass/SCSS, RESTful APIs, JSON, AJAX, MySql

Résumé/Portfolio: [http://owale.co/](http://owale.co/) (Please send me an
email for a full copy of my resume.)

Email: i@owale.co

Hey!, I'm Wale, a full-stack developer with industry experience building
websites and web applications. I specialize in JavaScript and have
professional experience with Vue, React, PHP, CSS/SCSS, MySql.

Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/walejs](https://linkedin.com/in/walejs)

Github: [https://github.com/ola-wale](https://github.com/ola-wale)

------
vibesngrooves
Location: Atlanta, Georgia US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: San Diego, Los Angeles, Denver, Las Vegas, Dallas, Austin

Technologies: Go, Rust, Ruby, Javascript, Node.js, Koa, React, Vue, SQL/NoSQL,
Docker, AWS

Personal Website: [https://gregjmorrison.com](https://gregjmorrison.com)

Portfolio: [https://gregjmorrison.com/tech/](https://gregjmorrison.com/tech/)

Github: [https://github.com/jeebster](https://github.com/jeebster)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregory-
morrison-2220a535/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregory-morrison-2220a535/)

Email: freedomtoroam@posteo.de

Thank you for your consideration. Cheers!

------
imgabe

        Location: Hong Kong
        Remote: Preferred
        Willing to relocate: no
        Resume/CV: https://kotsf.com/portfolio/
        Technologies: Python, Django, Postgres, Javascript, React, AutoCAD, Revit
        Email: gabe@kotsf.com
    

Former electrical engineer in the building design industry (Licensed PE) with
16 years experience looking to make a career change to programming. I have
been programming as a hobby / side project effort for the past 10+ years,
primarily web development with Python and Django as well as some data
analysis, machine learning. If you work at the intersection of architecture,
construction, and technology, I have a foot in both worlds and would love to
chat.

------
ebrocato
Location: New Orleans, LA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, JavaScript, CSS, HTML5

Portfolio:
[https://ebrocato.github.io/Portfolio/](https://ebrocato.github.io/Portfolio/)

Resume:
[https://app.luminpdf.com/viewer/5eac7213766a5300176fa662](https://app.luminpdf.com/viewer/5eac7213766a5300176fa662)

Github: [https://github.com/ebrocato](https://github.com/ebrocato)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilybrocato/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilybrocato/)

Email: emilybrocato@gmail.com

Ambitious, creative Jr. front end developer seeking her first job!

------
gothroach

      Location: North Bay, California
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, within the bay area.
      Technologies: Industrial Automation - Siemens, ABB, Allen Bradley, and IDEC PLCs and HMIs.  Wonderware SCADA.  Industrial/Embedded Linux PCs. VFDs, soft starters, power logging/monitoring, battery systems, industrial networking. 
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request.
      Email: t [at] 0xf.org
    

CA certified journeyman electrician with nearly 10 years experience designing
and building both small and large scale industrial control panels and
automating existing processes. I focus on the
computer/PLC/programming/networking side of electrical work.

------
Austin_Conlon
SEEKING WORK | Apple platform development (iOS, iPadOS, macOS, tvOS, watchOS)

Location: Mountain View, CA

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, Cocoa Touch, SwiftUI

Portfolio: [https://apps.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id11895089...](https://apps.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AustinConlon](https://github.com/AustinConlon)

Stack Overflow answers: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1294854/austin-
conlon?tab=an...](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1294854/austin-
conlon?tab=answers)

Email: austinconlon@icloud.com

------
hysan
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Preact, React Native, Node.js, Redux, Ruby on
Rails, SASS, CSS, SQL, git, Linux, Docker, LXC, VitualBox, Figma

Résumé/CV:
[https://lovescomputers.com/resume/](https://lovescomputers.com/resume/)

Email: mike@lovescomputers.com

I'm looking for work as a full stack or frontend software engineer due to
COVID-19 related lay-offs. My strengths are in JavaScript and React; I'd also
gladly welcome the chance to work with React Native again. I have prior
experience teaching and enjoy mentoring, documenting processes, and discussing
product improvements. Thanks for taking the time to read through this.

------
erichdongubler
Location: Orem, UT, USA

Remote: Yes please! On-site is still good though.

Willing to relocate: Yup.

Technologies: Focused on Rust, C/C++; experienced with and open to Python, C#,
web

Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/erichdongubler/](https://linkedin.com/in/erichdongubler/)

Email: erichdongubler@gmail.com

\---

Interested in looking for making the Rust ecosystem grow, esp. in domains
where C/C++ are used right now (I find FFI and resource constraints exciting).
If you want a Rust expert and somebody to ramp up others on it, pick me! I've
got a broad and deep skillset that makes me especially suited for mentorship,
navigating your software ecosystem, and learning your domain fast.

------
vesh
Location: San Diego, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Dotnet Core, C#, Azure, Azure DevOps, ASP.NET Core, OpenID Connect, Custom
IdentityServer4 Development, Infrastructure As Code Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sarveshchinnappa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sarveshchinnappa/)
Email: sarvesh@browncoatssoftware.com

Been working on Microsoft Stack for over 20 years. I can help you develop your
vision/concept from scratch. Equally competent in application architecture,
development, setting your DevOps and Cloud Infrastructure.

------
technics256

      Location: San Diego, CA & Munich Germany (in between both)
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React Native | DevOps | Terraform | Gitlab CI | SQL | Swift | NodeJS | AWS (all services) | React | Ansible | Docker/Fargate  | Express | 
      Résumé/CV: lizcano dot dev
      Email: stephen at lizcano dot dev
    

Mobile expert in shipping production apps in healthcare environments for
physicians. AWS expert (certified SA & DevOps pro) in building HIPAA compliant
applications for physicians, and automating them in AWS with Terraform.

I'm rocket fuel for your business tech.

~~~
sparkling
> lizcano dot dev

HTTPS certificate error

------
richi_rich

        Location: Mumbai/Bangalore, India
        Remote: Open
        Willing to Relocate: Yes
    
        Technologies:
          - Languages: Python, R, SQL, C++
          - Machine Learning, Deep Learning, Data preparation, Task Automation, Data Pipeline, Statistical Modeling, Regression-based Models, 
            NLP, Time-Series Analysis, Clustering, Sentiment Analysis, Data Structure & Algorithms, Statistics & Probability
          - Git, Unix, Pandas, Numpy, Sklearn, AWS, TensorFlow, Gensim, Regex, Keras, Scikit-learn, NLP-NLTK, NNs, Data Visualization(ggplot2, Tableau)
    
        Profile:
          - Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fB0qywt67TrfqV5z83ENh0-QI5HIrfWn/view?usp=sharing
          - https://www.linkedin.com/in/richa-choudhary0709
          - https://github.com/richachoudhary
    
        Email: richa [dot] choudhary07 [dot] 09 [at] gmail [dot] com
    
        ---

Hi! I am Richa, Data Scientist with 2 YOE, graduated from one of the top
universities of country.Skilled in a variety of machine learning techniques,
modelling, NLP, Deep Learning & Analytics. Currently working with a fintech
startup with focus on credit-score optimization.

I love leveraging data & machine learning techniques to solve meaningful
problems.Get in touch if you are working on anything data related.

------
KhoomeiK
Location: San Francisco Bay Area/San Jose/Santa Cruz

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Open to it

Technologies: Flask, Express, React, React Native, PostgreSQL, SQLite, Keras,
PyTorch, Python, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.rpandey.tech](http://resume.rpandey.tech)

Email: rohan [dot] pandey [at] gmail [dot] com

Website: [https://rpandey.tech](https://rpandey.tech)

I'm an undergrad student that has won 10 hackathons and have experience in
fullstack, machine learning, and hardware technologies. Open to internships
and some full-time positions.

------
renaudg

      Location: London
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Summary : Senior DevOps / SRE. Ex-Facebook. Freelance or permanent, open to short-term or 2-4 days/week.
      Technologies: Linux, AWS, Google Cloud, Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, Packer, Terraform, CircleCI, Datadog, Python...
      LinkedIn : https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin
      Résumé/CV: https://renaudguerin.net/cv.pdf
      Email: jobs@renaudguerin.net
    

I'm a senior engineer & technical leader with 20 years of experience building
and operating online services, including at Facebook, large ISPs and many
startups. My core technical skillset is in DevOps / Site Reliability
Engineering, Linux, cloud infrastructure (AWS, Google Cloud), infrastructure
as code, and cloud native tech (Kubernetes)

Beyond infrastructure, I'm a "T-shaped" engineer who can help with technology
vision, systems design, backend architecture, 12Factor best practices,
technical operations, mentoring and general engineering wisdom. I excel at
understanding short vs long-term trade-offs, tackling performance bottlenecks
& technical debt, and quickly learning and assessing new pieces of technology.
I also have keen awareness of product & business matters.

Available mainly as a freelancer for up to 3-4 days/week (or full time for
short-term projects). I may also consider employment in a principal or co-
founding role for the right company.

------
claudio-viola
\- Location: REMOTE (London, UK / EUROPE) \- Remote: YES (only please)

\- Willing to relocate: unlikely, but do contact me about it

\- Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, Node.js, Docker, jenkins, cloud,
devops, backend, agile, scrum, python, ruby, shell scripting, linux, chef,
ansible, ci/cd,

\- Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2HucTwp](http://bit.ly/2HucTwp)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

------
GSide
Location: San Francisco Remote: Open Willing to relocate: Open Technologies:
Creative Direction & Design Résumé/CV:
[https://static1.squarespace.com/static/57435e50356fb03f473d0...](https://static1.squarespace.com/static/57435e50356fb03f473d0449/t/5d4f2dbdba218e00012f9a0b/1565470141831/GarsideResume.pdf)

View my work here:
[http://www.laurengarside.com/](http://www.laurengarside.com/)

Email: L@laurengarside.com

------
halvardssm
Location: The Hague, Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, once the covid crisis is over

Technologies: Expert: JavaScript (React/Redux/Typescript/Node/Deno), PHP
(Laravel, Slim), Java (Spring), SQL, PostgreSQL, MySQL.

    
    
      Proficient: Docker, AWS/GCP, Terraform, MongoDB, Neo4J. 
    
      Beginner: Written applications in C and Assembly (x86). Learning Rust and Python.
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/halvardssm](https://www.linkedin.com/in/halvardssm)
[https://www.github.com/halvardssm](https://www.github.com/halvardssm)

Email: contact@moerstad.no

Hi! I am a Full-Stack developer with the majority of my experience in web
development. I am looking for opportunities to learn new skills, and where I
will be entrusted with ownership over my projects. One thing I enjoy, is
creating new applications (or refactoring old ones) where I can be a part of
deciding and researching the best architecture for the task. Previously I have
worked well with a remote team, but I have also worked on multiple projects by
myself.

If you want someone who loves to learn and experimenting with different
technologies to find the best suitable solution to a problem, and who is not
afraid of making decisions either with a team or independently, feel free to
reach out.

------
maurer

      Location: Italy 
    
      Remote: Yes 
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes, founded a remote start-up.
    
      Technologies: HTML/CSS, SASS, React.js, Gatsby.js, GIT, SAS, LaTeX, Cordova, PhoneGap, Docker 
    
      Tools: Google Analytics, Hotjar, AppAnnie, G Suite, Excel, Facebook Ads, Google Ad Manager, Mailchimp | InDesign, Sketch, Framer X, Photoshop, Illustrator, After Effects, Origami, Motion
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xKH3qDVr-hEvNwRM6IxFbLAw8yc18sLZ 
    
      Email: [written on CV]
    

Hi there! Are you looking for a product manager who is obsessed with complex,
unconventional problems and delivers results that set you apart from other
competitors?

+3 years of product leadership, +5 of hands-on design, front-end development
and digital marketing experience. Won UberPITCH 2017, and founded a remote
start-up which created one of the fastest growing entertainment apps in my
country of origin, with over one million installs, 110.00 reviews 4.6 average
user score in one year.

Searching for exciting opportunities to create, innovate and thrive;
particularly interested in the challenges themselves rather than title,
seniority or compensation of the role. Generally Product Manager, Project
Manager, Product Owner, Entrepreneur in Residence and Growth Hacker roles suit
me by definition.

Please do feel free to contact me for brainstorming, chit-chatting or showing
me your latest bizarre discovery. Looking forward!

------
brenden2
Looking for meaningful work, preferably at a small startup in NYC but I'm open
to all kinds of opportunities.

Location: NYC (New York City), NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location, do have triple citizenship (CA,
UK, IE) plus green card.

Technologies: All the stuff, check my GitHub profile for examples of work:
[https://github.com/brndnmtthws](https://github.com/brndnmtthws)

Résumé/CV: [https://brndn.io/about/](https://brndn.io/about/)

Email: brenden@brndn.io

~~~
gregkerzhner
Just stumbled upon your video of biking across the country. Epic! How did you
train for this ride?

~~~
brenden2
I had been doing a lot of long distance cycling at the time. Most weeks I'd
average between 300 and 500km a week. Deciding to ride cross country was
pretty spontaneous, I only had a few days to plan in advance.

~~~
gregkerzhner
I like how in the last video, after you'd already biked 200+ miles to get to
New York, you're like "what do I do now? I guess I'll go for a bike ride
around the city..."

~~~
brenden2
Yeah :) It was a weird feeling when it was finally over, I wasn't sure what to
do for a while.

------
sabrinazain

      Location: New York, NY
      Remote: Yes 
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Technologies: UX design, UI design - Sketch, Figma, Adobe 
      XD, InVision, Axure 
      Portfolio: https://www.sabrinazain.com/
      Résumé/CV: https://8a2226e0-e233-47e5-b3e9-72909077278a.filesusr.com/ugd/7f58d2_5c5d4cc4976a4308acdc7bcb9f07da52.pdf
      Email: sbmzain@gmail.com             
      UX UI Product Designer looking for contract or full-time work, open to relocation

------
aaai

        Location: Bucharest, Romania (UTC+3)
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: not in 2020, possibly later
        Technologies: { solid: [ Python, Keras, TensorFlow, Pandas/Numpy/scikit-learn,
            Jupyter, Django/Flask/FastAPI/asyncio, REST, Docker, AWS, Google Cloud,
            SQL, Postgres, MySQL, MongoDB, Linux ],
          minor: [ Go, Fastai, Pytorch, R, Node.js, React/Redux/Vue/Svelte, Java, Bash ] }
        Résumé/CV: Upon request
        Email: io@neuronq.ro
        ---
    

Experienced software engineer (7+ years, Python expert, some ML experience,
full-stack experience), looking for _work that is at least 1 /3 machine-
learning-engineering or data-science-engineering related_ (current focus is
NLP/NLU but open) - this is my growth direction and _I am NOT interested in
work that falls completely out of this area!_ I'm ideal for your team if you'd
benefit from a _combination_ of: (a) senior-level general software engineering
(OOD/SOLID, TDD, functional-programming) + (b) mid-level machine-learning and
machine-learning-engineering knowledge and experience (plus desire to grow
more into this) + (c) _very_ wide breadth of full-stack + product & project
knowledge and experience.

------
SubseaEngineer
Mechanical Engineer and R&D specialist

Location: Scotland

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: SolidWorks, Inventor, DesignSpark PCB, Mechanical Handling
Systems, Instrumentation.

Email: SubseaEngineering /at/ outlook.com

Mechanical Engineering Manager and instrument designer with prototyping, R&D
and critical system experience. Over a decade of working in underwater
instrumentation, including large projects and specialised instrumentation for
unique applications. Portfolio includes large rig installation monitoring,
defence equipment, oceanographic instrumentation and other mission critical
equipment for various markets around the world.

SolidWorks (CSWA certified) and Inventor CAD system fluent, extensive ISO9001
experience. Regularly work with 3D printers and prototyping/small production
run manufacturing. Workshop facility for construction of equipment available.

Bulk of experience in underwater systems, including instrumentation and vision
systems for customers in unique applications and ROV systems. Offshore
experience in remote places, so I understand what it really means to have a
quality, mission critical piece of gear. Willing to work in most sectors,
especially R&D and small batch prototyping and production runs.

I dabble in many different types of tech and like to keep up with emergent
technologies related to the autonomous fields.

------
CapnGoat
Locations: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (ES6, jQuery, React, Vue, Node,
CoffeeScript), PHP, Wordpress

Résumé/CV: [https://patrickkontschak.com](https://patrickkontschak.com)

Email: hello@patrickkontschak.com

After graduating from high school at a school for multimedia and arts with a
German Abitur, I lived in Canada for three years and worked there as a web
developer. Due to my stay abroad, my English skills have become fluent. I have
been working as a web developer in Germany since 2013. In mid-2017 I finished
my apprenticeship as an IT specialist for application development
(Fachinformatiker Richtung Anwendungsentwicklung) at the it.schule Stuttgart.

I have largely acquired my knowledge of web and app development on a self-
taught basis. I regularly continue my education to be up to date with the
latest web development and am currently also enrolled in an online college to
become a game developer in order to expand my skills and venture into more
tech fields.

I have worked for a number of web agencies in the past, but I am now looking
for a tech company where I can completely focus on a primary product and help
to expand it and develop interesting features.

I have been helping my parents renovating and selling our former family home
for the past 2.5 years and moved to Gudensberg, near Kassel, before the
nationwide quarantine started. I am currently looking for a new location
throughout Germany, preferably in bigger cities.

~~~
CapnGoat
I'm a great asset to anyone's team.

I learn new things quickly.

I make friends in the workplace easily.

I share memes and various development-related links on Slack (or whatever the
company-intern messaging tool is).

I organize after-work outings (bowling, beer, sushi, fare, etc.).

I can grill burgers.

I have a beard.

I have a Switch for lunch breaks.

I can help out coworkers - often times as their rubber duck replacement.

I have a good taste in music.

I also have a shameful taste in music.

I'm a 1x engineer: [https://1x.engineer/](https://1x.engineer/)

I take my projects serious and I will work to the best of my abilities.

I make mistakes. But we're all human. It's ok.

I will remember the mistakes I've done and avoid them in the future.

I'm not allergic to animals.

I don't do soccer (I tend to break things when I do sports - usually my own
bones).

I cannot work with Windows.

------
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass/SCSS, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript,
JSON, AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx,
Ionic, Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

I'm only interested in part-time permanent employment.

===

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Engineer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 18 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that has 120,000+ users, and a web app serving over
100 million images. I've done frontend work for Adobe, Webflow, Bayer, among
other companies.

I'm originally from Portugal but I've been working remotely for the last 7
years for companies worldwide. I can be flexible in order to have overlapping
working hours with a distributed team.

------
Zigurd

      Location: Boston
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: API design and prototyping using YAML, Apigee,  and related tools. Sensor technology, MEMS, and digital radio capabilities for IoT. Sensor fusion and substitution. Sigfox, LoRa. Android applications and system software. Embedded UI. OS design for VoIP handsets. Windows, Macintosh, Android, VxWorks, Linux and other OSs. Computer telephony, digital subscriber lines, voice processing systems, speech recognition technologies and applications, voice/data convergence, fax servers. Mobile infrastructure nodes (GPRS GGSN).
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1I20iWUtS8woNMyyDGHVasoyavvjy--Ly/view
      Email: zigurd.mednieks@gmail.com
    

More links and information at zigurd.com

My experience spans nearly every aspect of growing ventures and many roles in
large organizations. I am capable of going hands on with implementation.

I can contribute in modeling financial projections, strategy, intellectual
property protection, applying systems analysis and agile tools and approaches
to project planning and management, using decision-making and problem-solving
frameworks, and other skills and experience across roles.

I am methodical and creative. I am mindful that empathy is key to making use
of knowledge and experience. I have built teams and grown team members to
advance and create successful careers.

I have proven communications experience. I am a published represented author
and series editor for leading tech publishers. I am currently bringing a new
book on managing software development to publication.

------
Ods25
Location: Milton, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: x86/ARM/MIPS, C,C++,Java,Python , GDB/GEF/PEDA, IDA
Pro/Radare2/Ghidra, more than familiar & comfortable with data structures and
algorithms (trees, linked-lists, the stack, etc) , focused on learning C++
Algorithms, reverse engineering, and exploit development projects / materials
in free time (specifically [https://beginners.re/](https://beginners.re/) and
[https://www.elearnsecurity.com/course/exploit_development_st...](https://www.elearnsecurity.com/course/exploit_development_st..).
).

Education: Currently a student and half-time tutoring C++,Java,Python, and
Mathematics for Pensacola State College. Have completed an AA in Computer
Science and am about to pursue a Bachelors in Electrical Engineering

Resume link:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6ERzIR4DGMud2FadFkwSkZhRlN...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6ERzIR4DGMud2FadFkwSkZhRlN..).

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/scott-
butts-70bb49130/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scott-butts-70bb49130/) (I have
articles, check 'em out!)

Github: [https://github.com/Ods25](https://github.com/Ods25) (I have projects,
check those out too!)

Email: scott.edward.butts@gmail.com

~~~
doshlord
resume link is busted

------
westoncb
\-----------------------------------

    
    
      Location: Tucson, AZ (USA)
    
      Remote: yes (plenty of experience with this)
    
      Willing to relocate: maybe, esp. NYC or Chicago
    
      Technologies: javascript, React, three.js, webgl, Node, Electron, Java, Objective-C; a little: Scala, Rust, Elixir/Phoenix
    
      Portfolio: http://westoncb.com/projects
    
      Résumé/CV: http://westoncb.com/resume.html
    
      Email: westoncb at google's mail service
    

\-----------------------------------

I'm looking for work as either a full-time employee, or on a contract basis.
My specialties are around computer graphics and developing tools with
difficult UI requirements, but I'm a good person to have around for any kind
of project where you need someone who can prioritize effectively, learn
quickly, communicate well, and do whatever needs to be done on the development
side.

Most of my professional experience has been as an early startup employee,
though I've also done a variety of work on a contract basis, from advising and
leading development on a web-based CAD tool project, to helping artists to
implement their ideas in software, to doing R&D for a LiDAR point cloud
"surface reconstruction" project.

------
Fej
Location: NYC metro area/NJ/New Jersey/NY/New York (US)

Remote: Yes, physical presence would be preferred in the future once the
present crisis has passed

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: HTML5/CSS3/ES7 (JavaScript), Python, Java, C

Email: j at the domain immediately below

Résumé: [https://fej.io/resume](https://fej.io/resume)

A bit more info: [https://fej.io/about.html](https://fej.io/about.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nuclearfej](https://github.com/nuclearfej)

Recently graduated from the Stevens Institute of Technology in NJ, right next
to NYC - CS bachelor's degree with a minor in philosophy. Worked with Node.js,
Vue.js, and Postgres in the web ecosystem, plus a bit of PHP and React; I use
Python for everyday scripting and a heavier language (C++ or Java) for larger
tasks. I'm currently working with a professor on writing a mobile (responsive)
version of an existing web app and fixing legacy PHP code.

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.
I love to learn new things and branch out.

Serious recruiters also welcomed.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
Jane0617
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I am seeking a data scientist position. I’m passionate about data and
extracting value from data, and good at advanced analytics skills and
marketing campaign (funnel analysis and cohort analysis). Also, I am very
curious, detail-oriented, fast-learning, problem-solving and proactive.

Technologies: R, Python, SAS, MySQL & PostgreSQL, Tableau, Power BI, GitHub,
Excel, PowerPoint, LaTeX, EViews, SPSS, MapInfo

Skills: Theory of Point and Interval Estimation and Hypothesis Testing,
Bayesian Methods, Experiential Designs (ANOVA, ANCOVA, AB testing, Multiple
Comparisons and Latin Square Designs (LSD)), Linear Regression, Machine
Learning (KNN, Logistic Regression, Naïve Bayes, K-means Cluster, SVM,
Decision Tree, Random Forest), Data Visualization (ggplot2, Tableau, Seaborn),
Deep Learning (Keras, TensorFlow, RNN, LSTM, CNN), Natural Language Processing
(Sentiment Analysis, N-grams, TF-IDF, Topic Modeling), Advanced SAS (SQL and
Macro), Advanced Statistical Theory (MLE, LRT, Monte Carlos), Data Synthesis,
Data Pipeline, Data Mining, Data Wrangling, Data Visualization, Statistical
Modeling, Machine Learning, Regression-based Models, Hypothesis Testing, Text
Mining, Cohort Analysis

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K6hbKv6Go8fv5QSpANJoRsoVDtA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K6hbKv6Go8fv5QSpANJoRsoVDtAhdoBJ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jane06172019@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/JaneLiu0617](https://github.com/JaneLiu0617)

------
nbrochu
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes (Exclusively in the current circumstances; Open to on-site later)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web (Backend & Frontend), Data (ETL, Processing, Search,
Dashboards), Image Processing, Computer Vision, Machine Learning,
Reinforcement Learning, GUI (Qt)

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/SerpentAI](https://github.com/SerpentAI)

Email: On my Github page

12 years in the industry; Mostly in startups and R&D departments. Spent the
last 2 working on my own projects / research following an acquisition. In that
time, I authored the Serpent.AI framework (streamed it on Twitch), released a
handful of Python packages and worked on a few curios (e.g. custom style
transfer implementations, auto-painting application with NumPy and OpenCL).

I was planning to return to the working world in the later half of 2020 but
with the COVID 19 situation, I figure it's wise to start considering it now.
I'm a pretty collected, friendly person; Competent and professional. I prefer
working in smaller teams / companies (more hats to wear, closer to product)
with insightful and good-natured colleagues. I'm alright with freelance too if
you don't have payroll in Canada.

------
soneca
_Location_ : Los Angeles, CA, US

 _Remote_ : Yes, please

 _Willing to relocate_ : No

 _Technologies_ : Frontend in general: Javascript, React, React Native, CSS,
SASS; and some Node, serverless, Firebase, FaunaDB. Also marketing and growth-
related stack Segment, Heap, GA, Amplitude, analytics, and marketing tools in
general.

 _Résumé /CV_:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigohgpontes](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigohgpontes)

My newsletter with writing advice for developers:
[https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com](https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com)

My personal blog about my career transition from marketing to software
development:
[https://rodrigohgpontes.github.io](https://rodrigohgpontes.github.io)

A side-project that I am building solo, from concept, to design, to
development (React on serverless):
[https://www.quidsentio.com](https://www.quidsentio.com)

The blog for the said project above:
[https://blog.quidsentio.com](https://blog.quidsentio.com)

I have an advantage if the role is for working close to the growth or
marketing team, or even any non-engineering team. I like to work close to
product decisions.

I want to find a place where I can learn from experienced engineers and work
among nice people.

    
    
      Email: rodrigohgpontes, you can guess which provider

~~~
jlbnjmn
Quidsentio is a beautiful site! Cool concept, love the design, very well
written.

Do you have experience with building comprehensive business intelligence
dashboards?

~~~
soneca
Thanks!

No, I don't. I am familiar with BI a little bit from my time in marketing, but
no experience in data visualization like D3 or similar. It is something that I
would be interested in learning though, if there is space for that on the
role.

------
ag_user123
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, React.js, Gatsby, Node.js, Express, GraphQL,
Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, AWS,
Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
udgama
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Is your product development team using or exploring ReactJS for Frontend
Development? Our team at Udgama can accelerate your iterations and development
by working as your extended Frontend Team. All we need is design files and
your API spec for the backend. You can focus all your energy on backend and
business logic while we take care of bringing your designs to life with
[https://www.reactjs.org](https://www.reactjs.org).

We use modern tools and processes include TypeScript, Redux, Storybook, Jest,
Agile, CI/CD, GraphQL that are used at top tech companies to make sure you are
in good company.

We believe in sharing knowledge, and our team shares their learnings
frequently with community at various tech meetups, and our engineering blog
[https://medium.com/udgama-engineering](https://medium.com/udgama-engineering)

To learn more about what, why, and how we work, do visit
[https://www.udgama.com](https://www.udgama.com)

[https://twitter.com/udgama](https://twitter.com/udgama)

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
adamjroth
SEEKING WORK

Connecticut, USA

Remote: Yes (15 years remote: efficient, productive and highly available)
Willing to relocate: For the right position; remote w/ occasional travel much
preferred Open to FT or PT freelance projects, development work, source code
audits, reworking codebases left in poor shape. Specializing in Rails & React
Native, Node, React, Javascript.

Experience in all phases of software development: architecting solutions from
the ground up (from concept to shipping), reworking/rebuilding/refactoring
existing projects (those left in poor shape, or reliant on outdated
libraries), and contributing to existing modern codebases.

Technologies: React Native (core contributor), React, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,
JavaScript, Perl, Objective-C, Java, Swift, C, C#, Python, Node.js, Express,
PHP, GraphQL (Apollo) Mobile Development: Native: iOS / Xcode, Android /
Android Studio, Hybrid: Cordova/Ionic, HTML5 / Canvas,
CreateJS/ImpactJS/Phaser, Flux (Redux, Alt.js, Mobx), MySQL, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Firebase, RSpec, Cucumber, Selenium, Mocha, Jasmine, Sphinx, Solr,
Lucene, Elastic Search, AWS (S3, EC2, Lambda, Amplify, RDS, etc), Linux,
Apache, Git / GitHub workflow, Dev Ops, Heroku, JIRA, Confluence, BitBucket,
MongoDB

Full stack & mobile software developer with over 15 years of professional
experience architecting and building a wide range of products on web and
mobile platforms using diverse languages and tools.

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/199KfsZXtPBEq60eCXIJxKlj9...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/199KfsZXtPBEq60eCXIJxKlj9fpNKpPAuPqOku19HqK0/view)

adamjroth@gmail.com

------
Peretus
Seeking Remote Work

Location: Florida, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, React Native, Javascript, Some Rails, Redux, Typescript,
Angular, SASS, Styled Components, Github/Gitlab

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ta-8c6ORDix5pt0iJ_fxb0VncBI...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ta-8c6ORDix5pt0iJ_fxb0VncBIS-
BnV/view?usp=sharing)

Email: caseymcneil@gmail.com

In my most recent position, I worked remotely alongside 5 other developers
located in the United States and France to build and maintain the largest
online marketplace for short term real estate. The company was forced to lay
folks off due to the collapse of the retail market. I'm passionate about
building a strong culture of accountability, collaboration, and teamwork on
the teams that I'm a part of and I'm looking for my next role. I've been
happily and productively working as part of a fully distributed team for the
last couple of years so I'm primarily interested in remote positions, but I'd
consider relocating for the right management/team-leadership role. If you
think I would be a good fit for a role with your team, let's chat.

------
dsauerbrun
Boulder CO, USA | Remote Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: NodeJs, Angular 1/2+, RoR, postgreSQL, Git, Linux, Javascript,
Typescript, Ruby, Heroku, AWS, HTML, CSS, Redis, Socket.IO, Oauth

Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dEUFC-
EsucxDHInNd5jyHl9N...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dEUFC-
EsucxDHInNd5jyHl9NlZz0V8dx6K6EAIEqYLI/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: <myusername>@gmail.com

Personal Project: [https://www.climbcation.com](https://www.climbcation.com)

Hi there, I'm Dan. I'm a full stack engineer who prefers the backend side of
things. In my 9 years of professional software development I've spent a lot of
time with early stage startups and know how to design from scratch with the
future in mind as well as build proof of concepts quickly.

In my free time I like to work on my side personal
project(www.climbcation.com), rock climb, and pick up new technologies(I'm
currently learning ReactJs and enjoying it so much that I'm rewriting
Climbcation's front end!).

I'm currently looking for contract work as a web developer but am open to
full-time for the right company.

------
roderickwoodman
Name: Rod Woodman

Location: San Francisco, CA, USA (Bay Area)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
      • Front-end (HTML/CSS/JavaScript, ExtJS, ReactJS, VueJS, Highcharts)
      • Back-end (not preferred, but: Python, Go)
      • UX/Design (Adobe Photoshop, Balsamiq, OmniGraffle)
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodwoodman/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodwoodman/)

Email: roderickwoodman@gmail.com

------
diogoreis
Java Full-stack or Backend engineer

CONTRACTOR/FREELANCER preferably.

More than 11 years of full stack Java experience, mostly with Spring and
Angular 2+ on microservices architecture. Hands-on experience with
architecture design and development of highly available and scalable systems
over AWS (or Openshift), Netty, Kafka, Redis, Spring Cloud Netflix stack. Team
leadership and mentoring skills, with strong sense of ownership.

Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes, only (anywhere in the world)

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java (11+), Spring boot/cloud (netflix stack), Netty, Angular
2+, Microservices, AWS, Openshift, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Atlassian stack
(Jira, Fisheye, Bamboo, ...), TDD, test frameworks (jUnit/Mockito/PowerMock),
message brokers (Kafka/ActiveMQ/SQS), SQL, NoSQL and in-memory databases
(Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Mongo, Aurora, Redis), CI/CD pipeline (Jenkins),
Avro, Apache Thrift.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/)

Email: diogoreis.ca . gmail . com

I can easily learn new techs if you need something specific in mix with my
expertise.

Feel free to add me on LinkedIn or send me an email :)

------
mjgs
Location: Currently South East Asia (UTC+7)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, happy to relocate to same city as business or just
to a more convenient timezone. I am British/Irish.

Technologies:

\- Front-end: Javascript Revealing Module Pattern, JQuery, Bootstrap, Static
Site Generators

\- Back-end: NodeJS, ExpressJS, MongoDB, Mongoose, PassportJS, Mocha, Async,
Joi, Webhooks, Message Queues, Nginx, Redis, Linux, Git, Bash

\- Cloud: Amazon Web Services, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun, Stripe,
Netlify

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith),
email me for my complete up to date CV

Email: markjgsmith@gmail.com

I'm a Senior Web Developer with 5 years experience building web based
applications, APIs, and integrating cloud services, and with an 8 year
background in building file data ingest pipelines for Fortune 500 companies in
the Media and Entertainment industry across the EMEA region. 5 years
experience working remotely.

I'm looking for both full-time and/or contract work, and currently available
for hire.

Website: [https://markjgsmith.com](https://markjgsmith.com) \- social medias,
github, etc

------
shivekkhurana
Hi HN!

I lost my contract amidst the unrest and am currently helping a non-profit to
serve the most affected communities.

I'm full-stack web-dev with over 7 years of professional experience. Coding as
a hobby since 2008.

I also worked on my Saas startup for 2 years and understand the impact that
on-boarding process has on retention.

The last project I worked on had over ~10m users (~3m MAU). This taught me a
few things about high volume traffic and scale.

Most interested in building frontends and high-volume/velocity data processing
and CI/CD.

I owe my career to the Open Source community and would love to have some
component of OS payback (in form of Code, Articles, Confs etc).

⁂

Location: India

Remote: Preferable (Remote for the past 2.5 years at a UK Based Consultancy)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      - Languages: Clojure, React, Electron, JavaScript/ Node
      - Dev Ops Tools: Docker, Terraform
      - Clouds: AWS, Cloudflare
      - Database: Postgres, Datomic, Redis
      - Concepts: Task Queues, GraphQL, Event Sourcing, CSP, Moral Analytics
      - Experimenting with: Go, WebGL, Rust(WASM)
      - Writes Tests: Always (Just Kidding)
    

Résumé/CV:

    
    
      - https://github.com/shivekkhurana
      - https://www.linkedin.com/in/shivekkhurana
      - https://medium.com/@shivekkhurana
      - Details available on request
    

Email:

    
    
      - khuranashivek ⒜ outlook.com
      - https://twitter.com/shivek_khurana
    

Thanks & Gratitude

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC Software Engineer
experienced building Tech companies. Proven track record as a technical
contributor, agile project manager and managing outsourced teams. Have worked
at Startups and large companies. Comfortable eliciting requirements, writing
specs and developing the solution on time⏱⏱⏱⏱⏱. Have worked fullstack, mobile,
devops, conversion funnel optimization and machine learning. Developed
software used by thousands of paying customers Javascript (React Native,
Node.js) Python (Django, tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby on Rails, Android Java,
iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql, redshift, postgres), experienced translating high
level requirements into data models (information systems) OLTP and OLAP
variants, have developed ETLs using aws glue and ec2 running python, have web
scraped with scrapy and proxies on scrapinghub, and cloud (AWS, GCP, Heroku,
Docker). Industries: Foodservice, Clover POS, Healthtech (HIPAA), Fintech
¥¥¥¥, ECommerce

morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://harrymoreno.com](https://harrymoreno.com)

------
virtualritz
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on destination/attractiveness of job

Skills: Everything visual – 3D, graphics design, typography, illustration,
digital imaging, UX, mapping/2D & 3D maps.

Software development – from system level to apps. Rust, C/C++, Python, Lua,
assembly, etc.

VFX – pipeline end-to-end, on-set supervision, cinematography, blocking/previz
of both VFX and non-VFX shots, specifically, rendering, shader writing,
lookdev & lighting, RenderMan, 3Delight, OSL, RSL.

Algorithmic/generative/procedural techniques for image & asset production.

3D printing, rapid manufacturing, -prototyping, product design & -engineering
for high end furniture and interior design.

3D DCC plug-in software development for various platforms and various APIs
(Maya, Houdini, AfterEffects, NSI, Ri, etc.)

Leadership – co-founded & ran a production company and two start-ups. Managed
a team of ~80 people in the IVI space at a multi national for five years;
freelancing since a bit over a year now.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/moritzmoeller/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/moritzmoeller/)

Email: virtualritz@protonmail.com

------
mkjmkumar

      Location:Any
      Remote:Optional
      Willing to relocate:Yes
      Technologies:● 14+ years (more than 6 years into Big data and Cloud technologies) of proven expertise across multiple business domains and technology areas. Writer of 200+ articles on Big data technologies for vast community at LinkedIn, Hortonworks, Medium, Logika and Ammozon.co.in ● Having multi cloud experience with end to end project deliveries of two GCP, two Azure and one AWS cloud platform projects. Design and implementations of four Bigdata Projects, two Machine Learning projects.● Certified Azure Data Science, Docker, Kubernetes and Big Data professional. And good understanding on cloud virtualization, networking, storage and data security.● Experience with various Hadoop flavors like Hortonworks Data Platform HDP, IBM BigInsight, Cloudera Distributed Hadoop CDH. Expert with Distributed components like HDFS, Hive, Pig, Tez, Spark, HBase, Cassandra, Oozie, Yarn, Sqoop, MapReduce, Storm, Kafka, Spark, Flink.● Expert in Lambda Architecture for real time Hadoop and Streaming Application using Flume, Kafka, Spark, Hive, Hbase, Solr and Apache Flink.● Good understanding statistical modeling, applying Machine Learning algorithms and Data Analysis approach using Python, R and Azure Machine Learning Studio.● Working experience with programming languages like Python (iPython, Lambda, Panda), Java, JRuby and VB.Net. Working experience in data visualization tools such as Banana Dashboard, D3.js, Tableau, Crystal Reports, and Business Objects. Built automation tools and developed Utilities in Java, Python, JRuby, Perl, Unix Shell.● Worked on administration activities and performance optimization techniques on Hadoop, NoSql and Oracle. Expert in application Data Modeling, Database Design, Data Aggregation, Data Lake, scheduling and monitoring.
    
      Résumé/CV:https://www.linkedin.com/in/mukesh-kumar-bigdata-ml/
      Email: OracleMukesh@rediffmail.com

------
GabrielBianconi
MACHINE LEARNING & DATA SCIENCE | REMOTE (NYC) | PART-TIME CONTRACT

    
    
       Location: New York (NYC), USA (remote only)
       Remote: Yes (experienced)
       Willing to relocate: No
       Technologies: Python, PyTorch, TensorFlow, Keras, sklearn, PySpark, and more
       Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zp1e0ts5wp43x5/Gabriel_Bianconi_Resume.pdf?dl=0
       Email: gabriel@scalarresearch.com
       Website: scalarresearch.com / gabrielbianconi.com
       LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/gabrielbianconi
    

Senior machine learning engineer (data scientist) looking for part-time
contract work. Extensive experience in computer vision, NLP, and predictive
analytics.

* Built products for fast-growing startups (e.g. Scale AI, Fandom) and large corporations

* Recent projects include helping predict cancer therapeutics (NLP), reduce industrial accidents (computer vision), and optimize corporate QA (predictive analytics)

* Published ML research, served as a reviewer for ICML, and spoke at many leading technical conferences (e.g. AWS re:Invent)

* BS/MS in Computer Science (AI) from Stanford

------
inertiatic
Location: Europe Remote: Yes, exclusively but okay with travel. I'm okay with
any timezone. Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Most recently extensively used languages/frameworks are Python
(Django), Java (some Spring), and NodeJS. Significant experience with
Solr/Elasticsearch/Lucene. Various flavors of SQL (Postgres, MS and others)
and NoSQL (Redis, aforementioned Solr/ES and others). Queues (Kafka, SQS) and
containers running microservices.

(just to cover some main keywords without listing everything)

Résumé/CV: Email me (see profile), or ask me to contact you.

Hey there! I'm a software engineer who's got around 6 years of experience
developing mostly web-related applications. I have significant experience
working on search systems (relevance tuning, query parsing, highlighting,
query expansion, learning to rank etc.). I'm only looking for an opportunity
to possibly get back to working on that sort of thing (information retrieval,
natural language processing or even more machine learning related things that
I have some experience with), only remotely.

Thanks for having a look!

------
cameronsr
Location: San Diego CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Tech: Cisco (IOS, -XR & -XE, NX-OS), Cisco ACI, Linux, AWS,
Ruby, Python, R, C#; Biotech: PCR, ELISA, Mammalian Cell Culture, Aseptic
Technique, Quality Systems/GMP

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bQY3SXOcsYOfxxT6N5eV-
lt1Y7...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bQY3SXOcsYOfxxT6N5eV-lt1Y7lQmsH0)

Email: cameron.sean.r@gmail.com

I'm a network engineer and product manager. Add'l skill sets in biotech,
security, and electronics. At the physical layer I've worked with all kinds of
RF (satellite, HF, VHF/UHF line of sight, cellular). I don't consider myself a
dev, but can find my way around.

Where I shine are efforts that are time and/or budget constrained, may involve
working around bureaucratic constraints, and collaborating with team members
of vastly different skill sets. I often wear multiple hats on such tasks.

While I am currently in SoCal, I would prefer to relocate if possible. I'm
targeting the Bay Area. However, I'm open to other locations. Thanks for your
time and consideration.

------
saelamin
\----------------------------------------------------------

* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com), [https://buildlaunchapp.com](https://buildlaunchapp.com)

\----------------------------------------------------------

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\----------------------------------------------------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

------
parondea

      Location: Remote, Seattle, Vancouver
      Remote: Preferred (currently remote)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Full-stack, Infra, JS/TS, C#, Python, Scala, Java, React, Dart/Flutter, GCP, Firebase, docker, k8s, Vue, Serverless, Next.js, SQL/noSQL, Bash, Git, ci/cd
      Résumé/CV: https://parondeau.com/resume
      Email: me@parondeau.com

------
dsposito
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Languages: Python, PHP, JavaScript

\- Frameworks: Flask, Django, Vue.js

\- Design Patterns: REST APIs, Multitenancy, Adapter-Driver, Service Oriented
Architecture

\- Datastores: PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redshift, BigQuery, Redis, ElasticSearch,
RabbitMQ

\- Front-End: NPM, HTML, CSS, SASS

\- Data Formats: JSON, YAML, XML

Résumé/CV: Hello! I’m a results-focused tech leader with over 10 years of
experience as both a Software Engineer and Technical Product Manager; an adept
executor who’s comfortable working on mission critical systems with a sense of
urgency.

Accomplishments:

\- Built an inventory management system for $200M+ worth of products

\- Redesigned a payments system to increase annual net profit by $20M

\- Improved logistics operations efficiency 10x through software automation
and tooling

\- Reduced product and service costs by 30% via more efficient software
systems

Side Projects:

\- Sports analytics drone to improve my tennis skills using ROS and computer
vision

\- DayRev for extracting, summarizing and synthesizing content using natural
language speech

\- I’mFeelingHungry.com web scraper to discover, track and experience nearby
restaurants

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UG9G1pL-
MMb_LtYd6BPwboveUF7...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UG9G1pL-
MMb_LtYd6BPwboveUF7AH6Sv/view)

Email: daniel.g.sposito AT gmail

------
robertcorey
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: At my most recent role I was a front-end specialist using
Angular. Previously I've been a fullstack developer using node and PHP.
Keyword spam for search (javascript, react, typescript, node, html, css,
redux, ngrx, rxjs)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zKeD0O20KUjEeqEyiROPHYrT...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zKeD0O20KUjEeqEyiROPHYrTfjnLSCfWlWua8jfkFGQ/edit?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-
corey-7404b395/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-corey-7404b395/)

Email: robertbcorey@gmail.com

I was recently laid off, along with most of my team, due to COVID-19. Most of
my experience has been as a front end specialist on large complex code bases,
but I'd be interested in branching out and working as more of a generalist. I
have 5 years of experience. My most recent side project was a realtime trivia
game with a lot of usage of RxJS, I'd love to do more realtime projects.

------
nickincardone
Location: Atlanta, GA Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (Express, Angular 1/2+, React), Java (Spring,
Tomcat), Python (Flask), Ruby (Sinatra)

Languages: English, Spanish (Conversational C1)

Other skills: Database Design, Software Architecture, Legacy Code Improvement,
Hybrid Mobile Application Development (Cordova)

Website: [http://nickincardone.com/](http://nickincardone.com/)

Résumé/CV:
[http://nickincardone.com/Nichlos%20Incardone%20Resume.pdf](http://nickincardone.com/Nichlos%20Incardone%20Resume.pdf)

Email: nickincardone@gmail.com

I am a full stack engineer with that is wrapping up a year long trip around
Latin America and am looking for a position where I can solve interesting
problems surrounded by talented people. I have experience ranging working with
small startups to being a lead developer on a billion-dollar product. I
consider myself a problem solver and am willing and able to pick up any
technology needed. My passions are music, sports, traveling, and learning
applications.

------
milafrerichs
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Data Visualization (d3.js, Vega, R), Data Analysis (pandas,
numpy, R), Data Pipelines (Python, AWS, Postgres, Docker), Geospatial
Development (EO, mapbox, openlayers, PostGIS, turf), SPA (React, Svelte), Web
Development (HTML, SVG, CSS/SASS)

Résumé/CV: [https://milafrerichs.com](https://milafrerichs.com)

Email: see website

I help social organisations create beautiful and engaging data visualisations
and improve or create their data pipelines. I’m a full stack (geospatial)
developer with 10+ years of experience creating for the web.

I love to use my skills to do good and work on projects that have an impact.

I’m teaching mapping with d3 at
[https://mappingwithd3.com](https://mappingwithd3.com)

[http://github.com/milafrerichs/](http://github.com/milafrerichs/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/milafrerichs/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/milafrerichs/)

------
fennecfoxen
Location: NYC

Remote: Only for COVID

Willing to relocate: this isn't the ideal time

Technologies: Python, Ruby, Java, some C. Javascript, React, other frontend
miscellany, SQL, effective SQL denormalization patterns, Apache Cassandra.
Linux sysadmin, some Ansible/Terraform, AWS cloud stuff. Turning old CRUD
spaghetti-monoliths into bona fide SOLID monoliths, unifying feeds of third
party data into unified interfaces. No microservices: just regular old
services. Some opinions on ledgers, payments.

CV:
[http://thomas.whaples.technology/cv.pdf](http://thomas.whaples.technology/cv.pdf)

Email: (in CV)

Have: a nice position in commercial real estate / private equity, making
~$200k base. Slightly worried about the future of the industry; taking my time
to look now, lest I be caught in a hard place later.

Want: individual contributor position (Staff Sw Eng, or Senior Sw Eng on a
very strong team). Manager who knows how to use engineering principles to
attack hard technical problems. (Will entertain management track someday.)

Also speaking with: Bloomberg (earliest of early phases)

------
kgritesh
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Looking to Relocate: No

Email: ritesh at vertexcover.io

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/riteshkadmawala](https://www.linkedin.com/in/riteshkadmawala)

github: [https://github.com/kgritesh](https://github.com/kgritesh)

Website: [https://vertexcover.dev/](https://vertexcover.dev/)

\- Full stack engineer with 10+ years of experience building products and
solving challenging technical problems

\- Cofounded couple of startups in the past and understand how to build
products with quick turn around time without sacrificing quality

\- Strong experience with Python/Golang/Javascript/Nodejs/React/Android/React
Native/AWS/Terraform/Ansible/Kotlin/C++

\- Experience with designing distributed fauly tolerant systems as well as
building data pipelines

\- 7+ years of experience working and leading distributed engineering teams

\- Significant experience building and setting up automation and testing
infrastructure for backend / mobile apps

------
sausageIsKing

      Location: European Union
      Remote: Yes, only
      Willing to relocate: No, at least not this year.
      Technologies: Flutter
      Résumé/CV: available upon request
      Email: sausageisking [at] gmail.com 
    

Willing to participate in making some production Flutter app. Have several
years of experience in software development, but looking only for Flutter dev
position.

------
syngrog66
Location: Colorado, USA

Remote: Yes or onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies: Python, Java, web dev, SQL, Linux, Docker, cloud, C/C++, git,
distributed systems, threading, performance & scalability,
cryptocurrency/blockchain

domain experience: travel, real estate, education, foreign/online adversarial
propaganda/disinfo (APD), gaming, cryptocurrency/blockchain

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=13e3tdkKYcaNx6X34nd5BtK7amW...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=13e3tdkKYcaNx6X34nd5BtK7amWytVRVQ)

Email: groglogic+hn2hire20205@gmail.com

decades of programming. solid computing system fundamentals. problem solving.
brainstorming. prototyping. communication. technical team lead. software
architect. SRE-ish. author of cheatsheet on Software Performance &
Scalability. tech research, due diligence and consulting for US State
Department. indie game engine creator since childhood. wrote & shipped a
zombie apocalypse simulation a decade ago -- which was much more fun than
coronavirus

------
dep_b
I'm specialized in creating new mobile applications fast and flawless, but I
can also help to improve existing applications. I would like to be involved in
projects around remote communication platforms but I'm not limiting myself to
that. Freelance consultancy gigs or fixed price projects are possible.

    
    
        Location: Amsterdam / Utrecht, The Netherlands
        Remote: Strong preference, otherwise limited to locations reachable by rail
        Willing to relocate: Probably not
        Technologies:
        Expert in
         - WebRTC
         - Swift
         - iOS (10 years)
        Professional experience with
         - C#
         - Elixir
         - Objective-C
         - HTML / CSS / JS
        Also worked with
         - React Native
         - Android
         - PHP
        ... and a ton of other things I probably forgot to mention!
        Would like to work more with Rust!
        Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucas-van-dongen/
        Email: lucas van dongen AT gmail com

------
jgoldfar
Location: Central FL

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JS, Node, SQL, Python, Scala, Java, C++, Swig, Docker,
git, Shell, Linux, DevOps

Tools: Tensorflow, Docker, Postgres

Platforms: AWS, GSuite, Plaid, OAuth

Education: PhD Applied Mathematics

Resume: \- [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathan-
goldfarb-8684851b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathan-goldfarb-8684851b/)
\- [https://gitlab.com/jgoldfar](https://gitlab.com/jgoldfar) (more active
recently) \- [https://github.com/jgoldfar](https://github.com/jgoldfar)

Email: jgoldfar@gmail.com

I love ramping up in new domains, investigating technologies, and iterating on
solutions; lately, I have been developing simulation codes for applications in
biomedical engineering and consulting on API implementation and app
architecture, among other things, and am looking for an innovative,
collaborative group to dedicate myself to full time.

------
ahmadrezasy
Location: Tehran, Iran

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Data Engineering Techs (Hadoop (HDFS, Spark, Query
Engines, ...), Kafka, Cassandra)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QGntGeBWdQ1VvHtmFRmqFjIIieb...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QGntGeBWdQ1VvHtmFRmqFjIIiebL_CQn/view)

Email: ahmadreza.saboor.y@gmail.com

------
michallech

      Location:            Poland
      Remote:              Yes (EST/PST timezones OK)
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies:
        * Python, Flask, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * AngularJS, MERN (MongoDB, Express.JS, React+Redux, Node.js), React Native, Vue.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK
        * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      Résumé/CV:           https://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf
      Email:               michal [AT] michallech.info
      Website:             https://michallech.info
    
    

I am Full Stack Developer and Software Architect with 12 years of commercial
experience (esp. FinTech, Healthcare) in prototyping, MVP, backend and
frontend development as well as maintenance and DevOps. Great communication
skills, Startup experience, team leadership, passionate about programming,
self starter, OK with freelance/consulting as well as full time work.

------
jbarham
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Go

Résumé/CV: [https://www.wombatsoftware.com/john-barham-
resume.html](https://www.wombatsoftware.com/john-barham-resume.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jbarham/](https://github.com/jbarham/)

Email: john@wombatsoftware.com

I'm looking for contracts in Melbourne, or remote anywhere.

My expertise is Django web app development and high performance distributed
systems in Python and/or Go. I've also done embedded and desktop app
development.

I created and operate SlickDNS
([https://www.slickdns.com/](https://www.slickdns.com/)), a DNS hosting
service, and co-founded and developed the website for YouPatch
([https://www.youpatch.com/](https://www.youpatch.com/)), the world's most
popular pixel quilt pattern generation service.

~~~
sk0g
My current company has a job opening listed on LinkedIn [0], might be of
interest. If you reach out, mention my username, they'll know who you're
talking about!

[0] [https://www.linkedin.com/posts/data-zoo_job-opportunity-
soft...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/data-zoo_job-opportunity-software-
engineer-located-activity-6661898966407483392-G67H)

------
keva161
SEEKING WORK| Wiltshire UK | REMOTE

Technologies: Python, Java, C#, SQL, Selenium Appium, Various WebDev
technologies/frameworks (HTML, CSS, JavaScript)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Github: [https://github.com/keva161](https://github.com/keva161)

Email: kevin@kevintuck.co.uk

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-
tuck/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-tuck/)

Website: [https://kevintuck.co.uk](https://kevintuck.co.uk)

I'm a software tester who specialises in created automated test solutions.

So if you need a Selenium framework to check that your webapp is still
functioning after a feature gets addded. Or a way to check you mobile app
hasn't broke after a new version is created. I can help.

I can also help in testing of an entire webapp and create an end-to-end
strategy. That incorperates automation alongside traditional 'manual'
techniques.

------
albertomm
Location: Porto, Portugal

Remote: Yes. Actually looking for a remote position.

Willing to relocate: Not at this point.

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript (ES6/ES7), Node, Express, MongoDB,
MySQL, Flask, Redis, Celery, BeautifulSoup, Scrapy

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/albertommoura/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/albertommoura/)

Portfolio: [https://github.com/mmnemonic](https://github.com/mmnemonic)

Email: albertommoura@gmail.com

Availability (Starting April 2019): 40 hours/week

My expertise lies in automated web scraping of difficult to obtain data,
websites with bare bones structures and complex to parse, large scale
websites, including those using 'scraping protection' services and sites that
simply put - are hard for most to scrape. I use a variety of methods for
getting the data and aim to obtain the data as quickly, accurately and
efficiently as possible.

------
teetertater
New Grad Data Scientist/ Back-end Dev / Machine Learning Engineer (May 2020)
with experience at 2 startups

    
    
       Location: Vienna, Austria
       Remote: Yes or On-Site
       Willing to relocate: Vienna or nearby
    
       Tech: Python, Java, Scala, R, PyTorch, fast.ai, SQL, Docker, Kubernetes, GitHub/BitBucket LaTeX, NumPy
    
       Languages: English/Russian Native Speaker, German B2 (Conversational)
    

Résumé/CV: [https://www.yury.cc/resume.html](https://www.yury.cc/resume.html)

Website: [https://www.yury.cc/](https://www.yury.cc/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yzhuk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yzhuk)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Teetertater](https://github.com/Teetertater)

Email: yuryivz [at] hotmail [dot] com

------
tj0

      Location: Vancouver, WA
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, Python, Ruby, JS (Angular, Vue, React, jQuery, Vanilla), SQL, Linux, FreeBSD
      Résumé/CV: https://www.thomasjost.com/cv/
      Email: tjost@protonmail.com
    

I enjoy learning new technologies and working on inspiring projects. In
addition, I prefer to work throughout the full stack as my background has
required full understanding from UI through to the full backend
infrastructure. The majority of my experience has been in the startup space,
and I'd prefer to move back into that type of environment over working for
another medium/large corporation.

I'm also very passionate about security and am studying to pursue the OSCP
later this year, so any roles in secure development or appsec will catch my
eye over full stack roles, though I'm open to most opportunities.

------
lardissone
Location: Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Node.js, Express, Javascript, React,
React Native, Redux, Vue, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, GraphQL, Serverless,
Microservices, Docker, AWS, nginx, RESTful.

Résumé/CV: [https://leandroardissone.com/](https://leandroardissone.com/)

Email: leandro@ardissone.com

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/lardissone](https://linkedin.com/in/lardissone)

I’m a Full Stack Developer who has worked professionally for around 18 years.
I've been working remotely for 10 years for clients in the US. I have been
doing back-end and front-end development of web apps, also hybrid mobile apps.
More recently I've been working with serverless infrastructures for more
scalable apps. I am passionate about new technologies and I am a quick
learner. I'm available full-time and part-time.

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, Figma, jQuery, User
Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development, Developer Tools, Agile
Methodology, Node.js, Express.js, WordPress, and more.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skill set and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work or full-time employment.

------
Gamerman2001
Location: New York or D.C. (Back and forth between both)

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: East Coast

Technologies: Javascript(ES6)- JQuery - Webpack - React - Redux - HTML/CSS -
Sass/SCSS - Node.js - Express - SQL Databases - NoSQL Databases - GatsbyJS -
Oauth, Bcrypt

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DPBR573e5QtVp502BjtRktsFh_m...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DPBR573e5QtVp502BjtRktsFh_mBzG0C/view?usp=sharing)

Email: FullCodeAlchemist@gmail.com

website: [https://www.TroyGood.dev](https://www.TroyGood.dev)

I'm a Dev who loves tech, I have a telecommunications background, as well as a
sales background. I would love to focus on a Front End job, but I'm willing to
accommodate to any part of a code base. I care about diversity in tech, and
right now I'm currently learning Python and some of it's frameworks.

------
mkhcodes
Location: Worcester, MA Remote: Yes (although willing to travel into Boston
occasionally) Willing to Relocate: No Technologies: Résumé/CV: See
[https://markhildreth.me/](https://markhildreth.me/) Email: See
[https://markhildreth.me/](https://markhildreth.me/)

Over 10 years experience with various tech, industries, and positions,
including time: * As a sole developer, tech lead, team lead, and project
manager. * Working locally or fully remote. * Developing for the desktop, web
and mobile. * Working on a technology I hadn't used before.

Recently been working on embedded development and Rust open source software. I
enjoy working with a team to create something substantial, but just bad at
personal networking so having trouble finding the right team :)

------
divya_bh
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: yes (plenty of experience with this)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      - Python (Django), Golang, Java
    
      - Infra: AWS (a lot of services here), GCP, Kubernetes, microservices, large-scale systems, all kinds of databases. Have managed large clusters. Certified on Google Industrial IoT and AWS IoT.
    

Profile:

    
    
      - https://www.linkedin.com/in/divya-venkataramanappa-8731b335/
    
      - https://github.com/divyav
    

Email: divya.venkataramanappa@gmail.com

Hi, I have 10+ years of engineering experience, have been through a lot of
technologies. My professional experience has been as an early startup
employee. Helped a US startup setup their development center in Bangalore and
ran it efficiently for 6 years. I have been a full-stack developer
occasionally but would like to call myself Backend Architect with a large
amount of DevOps experience.

------
urlDev
Location: Europe

Remote: Remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, SASS/SCSS, Bootstrap/React Bootstrap,
JavaScript/ES6, React, Gatsby, Styled-Components, Git/Github, Adobe XD.

Résumé/CV: [https://canural-resume.netlify.app/](https://canural-
resume.netlify.app/)

Email: can.ural@outlook.com

Hi, I am Can. I am a career changer Front-End Developer currently studying to
be a Full-Stack (MERN) Developer, previously team leader, and Helicopter
Pilot. I am looking for my first developer job.

Check my projects on GitHub and portfolio website. If you are interested,
please do drop me a line!

GitHub: [https://github.com/urlDev](https://github.com/urlDev)

Website: [https://www.can-ural.com/](https://www.can-ural.com/)

------
IrisChase
Location: USA (Florida specifically but no strong desire to stay)

Remote: Yes (Preferred but not required)

Willing to relocate: Yes (Seattle area especially)

Technologies: General C++ development

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: "iris" atatatatatatata "enesda" D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-DOT-commmmmmm (Scrape
that, bots...)

I've spent the last few years developing a declarative GUI programming
language
([https://github.com/IrisChase/IVD](https://github.com/IrisChase/IVD)) on my
own. A project that spun out of it's development called "Reprodyne", is a
system for recording manual testing sessions for automatic regression testing
([https://github.com/IrisChase/Reprodyne](https://github.com/IrisChase/Reprodyne)).

Feel free to email me about anything that sounds like a challenge! :)

------
tripurari001
Location: Gurugram, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferred

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Node, Express, HTML, CSS/SCSS/LESS, VIM I
like to write JavaScript ( Front-End/Back-End ) and love to try new
Technologies currently learning Rust

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tripurari-
shankar-91907189/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tripurari-shankar-91907189/),
[https://github.com/tripurari001](https://github.com/tripurari001),
[https://twitter.com/tripurari001](https://twitter.com/tripurari001)

Email: tripurari@protonmail.com

Hi, I am a Front-End developer with 3.5 years of experience in ( mostly but
not limited to ) JavaScript( and UI library/frameworks like React ), NodeJs,
Express, HTML, CSS

~~~
tripurari001
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/6455628/tripurari-
shankar](https://stackoverflow.com/users/6455628/tripurari-shankar)

------
McGlockenshire
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: No. I could be convinced to move to Eugene.

Technologies:

\- Standard traditional backend, Perl, PHP, MySQL, PostgreSQL, etc. I'm not a
talented frontend developer, but I've worked with ES6 and Vue.

\- Managed a home-grown ERP/CRM/CMS, and came to understand the importance of
understanding business processes to build correct software. The SDLC happens
to match industrial quality improvement cycles, and understanding that is
really critical.

\- Ran IT for a 50-75 employee company, reporting to the CFO.

\- Helped build a web application that changed how people communicate online
forever.

Résumé/CV: [https://charles.capps.me/resume](https://charles.capps.me/resume)
(PDF)

Email: charles@capps.me

\-- Edit: Seeing lots of requests for /resume but only like a third of them
follow the redirect to the PDF. If you're having problems getting there,
please let me know.

------
vmarcetic
Location: European Union, Central Europe

Remote: Yes (cca 10 years remote)

Willing to relocate: No, but I can visit.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, SQL, NoSQL, Docker, AWS, DigitalOcean, Heroku, CI,
...

Integrations: Stripe, Paypal, Paywhirl, Shopify, Recurly, Zendesk,...

Email: vmarcetic@gmail.com

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My online CV: [http://vedran.codes](http://vedran.codes)

I am an experienced Backend Web Developer, mostly working with Ruby and Rails.
I have also experience with setting up and maintaining a smaller server
architecture.

My work experience extends to optimising existing codebases, best practice
implementations, payment and CRM integrations, and code reviews :D

Throughout my career I have worked remotely with large and small teams and
companies.

I have also worked with non-technical founders, helping them develop MVP
applications to start-up their business.

I am immediately available for full/part time contracts

------
JMellott
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Prefer onsite, but open to remote

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, Javascript (including Node.js, jQuery, React), C#,
and others (listed on resume)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_8y3V_NmKfueQPpEPvLCpx6gEA...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_8y3V_NmKfueQPpEPvLCpx6gEATus6Tc)

Email: mellott.joshua@gmail.com

Hello, my name is Josh. I recently graduated from Georgia Tech and was
planning to start working full time in Atlanta but unfortunately my offer had
to be pulled due to the ongoing health crisis. I have had some internship and
co-op experience doing software development, and I am looking for a company
that will allow me to contribute to their work and foster an environment where
I can grow my skills and professionalism. Feel free to contact me if there's
anything I can clear up for you!

------
magnmarelli
Location: London UK/Central America (I spend more time in the latter so I only
look for EST/PST time zone gigs).

Remote: Yes

Availability: 15th of May

Willing to relocate: yes (US only)

Technologies: React, Angular, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, Typescript, Node,
Devops (Docker, Terraform + basic Kubernettes), AWS, MongoDB, NoSQL,
Blockchain, Solidity, Ethereum

I am an engineer with 7 years of experience. Even though I am a a very well
rounded full stack dev my bias is definitely in the front end. I have worked
for both massive corporation (80k+ people) and small startup in the fintech
and Blockchain space.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/umbertogarozzo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/umbertogarozzo/)

Github: [https://github.com/gtonizuka](https://github.com/gtonizuka)

Email: garozzo.u@gmail.com

------
unixsheikh
I'm looking for new opportunities, only remote.

I don't need any insurance or benefits as I got that covered myself.

    
    
      Location: Europe/Copenhagen
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:
        * PHP, Go, Python, C, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, XML, JSON,
          SQL, Shell scripting.
        * Debian/Devuan/Ubuntu, Arch, Void, Alpine, OpenBSD,
          FreeBSD.
        * Apache, NGINX, MySQL/MariaDB, Galera, Sphinx,
          PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, SQLite, OpenSSH, Git,
          Mercurial, DHCP, DNSMasq, Bind, Unbound, NTP, PF,
          iptables, ZFS, Btrfs, GlusterFS, NFS, Samba,
          OpenSMTPD, Postfix, SpamAssassin, Dovecot, GnuPG,
          rsync, ProFTPD, PureFTPd.
      Website: https://unixsheikh.com
      Resume/CV: Request via email
      Email: [job] at [unixsheikh dot com]

------
arturventura

      Location: Lisbon, Portugal
      Remote: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Python, AWS, GCP, Azure, Docker, Linux, K8s, Postgres, Redis, RabbitMQ, PyTorch, Marian, Elasticsearch, TypeScript, Vue. 
      Willing to relocate: No
      Résumé/CV: 
        - https://www.linkedin.com/in/artur-ventura-48500314/
        - CV (Portuguese): http://surf-the-edge.com/CV.pdf
        - Résumé: http://surf-the-edge.com/Resume.pdf
      Email: artur.ventura@gmail.com
    

\---

I'm a software engineer with 12 years of experience academic background in AI,
in particular NLP. Deep understanding of JVM (built the first JavaScript JVM),
been working more recently with Python for the past few years, particularly
applied to production environment deployment of AI. Looking for interesting
projects to work on.

------
astangl
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to occasional travel

Technologies: Scala, Java, JavaScript, Akka, Spark, machine learning, AWS, S3,
SWF, EC2, Docker, Kubernetes, React, Jenkins, Kafka, PostgreSQL, Clojure, C++,
DevOps, microservices

Résumé/CV: [https://alex-stangl-resume.netlify.com](https://alex-stangl-
resume.netlify.com)

Email: alex.stangl@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl)

GitHub: [https://github.com/astangl](https://github.com/astangl)

I'm a senior software engineer, experienced in a variety of languages and
technology stacks. I'm looking for interesting and rewarding work, especially
using modern functional programming languages such as Scala. I have experience
in developing web applications using various UI stacks, but prefer backend
development. I have experience as team lead, technical lead, and mentor. I am
especially interested in automation, striving to make life easier for both
developers and end-users.

Coworkers and friends look to me for programming advice and assistance in
solving complex problems. I relish challenging projects. I strive to write
exceptionally clean code, along with suites of thorough unit and integration
tests. I am pragmatic, and bear performance in mind, however. Multiple times
I've profiled and analyzed code and design, and identified opportunities to
speed up and/or reduce footprint by a factor of 1000x or more.

I enjoy working on interesting and challenging problems, especially science-
related ones, and on systems that impact large numbers of people. Contributing
to open source projects would be a huge plus. I have experience working
remotely, and with my background and abilities, I will be an asset to your
team.

------
tomlagier
I'm a full-stack developer with experience in front-end webapps, marketing
landing pages, real-time IoT status pages, and embedded Chromium. I love
working on performance problems and data visualization, a few years ago I made
[https://heapviz.com](https://heapviz.com) for visualizing and debugging
Chrome heap profiles.

Feel free to reach out here, on LinkedIn, or by email if you've got a likely
project.

\---

Location: San Luis Obispo, California

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Node.js, Java, Ember.js, D3, Postgres, MongoDB, and
recently Rust.

Recent clients: StackInfluene, Scalero, Aldi

Email: info@lagiers.studio

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tomlagier](https://linkedin.com/in/tomlagier)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/LagierGear](https://twitter.com/LagierGear)

------
brundozer
Hi!

I am looking for a remote opportunity but do not mind to travel occasionally
for work. I have worked both as a front-end and a back-end developer.

Location: Australia (Adelaide region) Remote: Only Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: * programming languages: Elixir, TypeScript, Javascript, PHP,
Python * frameworks and libraries: Phoenix, React, Angular, Symfony, Django *
technologies and tools: REST, GraphQL, SQL, mongodb, Node.js, streams, UI, UX,
web components, material UI, styled components, microservices, cloud, docker,
kubernetes, CI/CD, semantic versioning, git, unix

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rx41aha2N4J8_31t6wd2UOqWSQ...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rx41aha2N4J8_31t6wd2UOqWSQVO-
Am3) Email: arsene.bruno [at] gmail.com

------
marcinzm
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Big data (Spark, Hadoop, Redshift, Kafka, Cassandra), machine
learning (scikit-learn, pytorch, mxnet, dl4j), devops (kubernetes, terraform,
AWS), assorted languages (scala, python, java, swift).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mejran/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mejran/)

Email: mejran@gmail.com

I've worked in data (data engineering, data science and machine learning) for
almost 15 years with a mix of hands-on and management roles. I'm looking for a
technical leadership or hands-on management role with a strong ML focus. I've
build multiple end-to-end data systems for companies and the teams around
them. Due to my most recent roles I also know way too much about HITRUST,
HIPAA and PCI compliance.

------
whereitleads
Hi! I'm an entry-level/new-grad full-stack software engineer, with some
background in Machine Learning/Data Analysis.

Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python3, React, AngularJS, JavaScript (ES5/ES6), jQuery, Java
(Android), R, MATLAB, Scikit-learn, NumPy, HTML5, CSS3, Sketch

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YCl31F_whe1oS81PxOibKZmnLwd...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YCl31F_whe1oS81PxOibKZmnLwdaP7zT/view?usp=sharing)

Website: [https://winnie9197.github.io/my-
portfolio/](https://winnie9197.github.io/my-portfolio/)

Github: [https://github.com/winnie9197](https://github.com/winnie9197)

Email: winniehcyeung@gmail.com

~~~
aladine
Your resume link is not public.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
mimsy

      Location: Rhode Island
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Node.js, Typescript, AWS/Serverless, Angular, SQL, PHP, Mobile/Ionic
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-dewar-912a13126/
      Email: james@arcs.in
    

I just got a great new job working with Node and AWS Lambda, and I've really
been enjoying it, but I was furloughed due to COVID-19, so I'm open to new
opportunities. I have one AWS certification and am working on more, and I love
learning new things. I've spent a lot of time working as a full-stack
developer, so I'm experienced in everything from interface design to SQL
queries and DevOps. I'm open to anything interesting and challenging!

------
kyawsanoo
Location: Yangon, Myanmar Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, Java, Kotlin, Dagger, Koin, MVVM, MVC, firebase,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, SQLite, Room, Git, CI/CD

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email: kyawsanoo.androider@gmail.com

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1x7Ooc7TEfBf-
bkh96XXKhbghwwE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1x7Ooc7TEfBf-
bkh96XXKhbghwwEWJ-1I/view?usp=drivesdk)

------
azdv
Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP) - a lot of Terraform work as of late. Recently automated GPU-based infrastructure for a MedTech startup (fun times).

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as a cloud automation specialist.

~~~
jhwon0820
Hi, Dennis here, a software engineer from Harmony Protocol.
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/denniswon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/denniswon/))

Could you please send me your resume? There might be a good matching
opportunity at our company considering your background & interests mentioned
above. You could send the resume to: dennis@harmony.one

Cheers

Harmony protocol: [https://harmony.one/](https://harmony.one/)

------
shaggyfrog
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Everything/whatever. Last 3-4 years: Python (Django), Kotlin,
Java (Spring), JavaScript. Also last 11 years: iOS/OSX (C/C++/Objective-C),
Bash, Perl. MSc in AI (heuristic search).

Résumé/CV: See LinkedIn and/or request via e-mail

Email: thauk@ualberta.net

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomashauk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomashauk)

Stack Overflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/161161/shaggy-
frog](https://stackoverflow.com/users/161161/shaggy-frog)

First Computer: Atari 800 (Logo and BASIC)

Cake: YES

Copy & Paste Messages: no thank you

I'm a proud generalist. I add value. I care about my work. I get stuff done. I
deliver. Send me an e-mail!

------
cyanic

      Location: Europe (mostly)
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity
      Technologies: Go, Python, C, JavaScript, Linux, Bash, SQL, HTML, CSS, React, Docker, and more
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: hired+hn at cyanic dot gr
    

\-----

Principal software architect and engineer with a T-shaped personality, complex
problem-solving skills and more than 7 years of professional experience across
the whole stack. I'm a startup co-founder and project leader who built highly
profitable products from scratch. My coding is well thought-out and
intentional. I'm looking for a chance to solve significant and challenging
engineering problems and an opportunity to contribute to every aspect of
product development.

------
harithj
Location: Mombasa, Kenya

Remote: Definitely

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies:

    
    
        Python, Node.js, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, JQuery, Flask, Django, PostgreSQL
    
        Kubernetes, Docker, Terraform, CircleCI, Jenkins, GCP, AWS, git, github, Bash Scripting, Ansible, Packer
    
    

Resume/CV:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wjraEx-
AtPP__9y5XBm_wvl6_HM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wjraEx-
AtPP__9y5XBm_wvl6_HMLr1t3/view?usp=sharing)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harith-
bakhrani-26a9b5118/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harith-bakhrani-26a9b5118/)

[https://github.com/HarithJ](https://github.com/HarithJ)

Email: harithjaved [at] gmail

------
crummy
Location: New Zealand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Years of experience with Java, Kotlin, Docker. Worked with
React, Angular, Jenkins, AWS a fair bit.

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/crummy/crummy.github.io/raw/master/Resume...](https://github.com/crummy/crummy.github.io/raw/master/Resume%202020.1.pdf)

Email: crummynz@gmail.com

I'm keen for a full-stack position in a small-to-medium sized company,
preferably with a customer-facing product. I've spent most of my time in the
backend, but I'm comfortable throughout the stack; I like taking a feature
from conception through development to deployment. Particularly excited about
Kotlin, but I'm naturally curious and enjoy learning new languages too.

------
jetpackjoe
Location: New York City Remote: Optional Willing to relocate: Prefer not to
Technologies: Elixir, Ruby, Rails, JavaScript/TypeScript Résumé/CV:
[https://joseph-lozano.com/resume.pdf](https://joseph-lozano.com/resume.pdf)
Email: joseph[at]joseph-lozano[dot com]

As a senior level software engineer, I am passionate about creating quality
applications by writing quality code. I have experience with software
languages ranging from Elixir, to Haskell, to Java. I believe in writing
simple, easy to ready code with a strong emphasis on maintainability. I also
have experience in helping junior engineers to grow, and have accomplished
this by pair-programming, code reviews, and giving one-on-ones.

------
medhir
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to Relocate: Probably not

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/medhir/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/medhir/)

Résumé: [https://medhir.com/cv.pdf](https://medhir.com/cv.pdf)

Web: [https://medhir.com](https://medhir.com)

Email: mail AT medhir.com

Technologies: Typescript, React, Go, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, Terraform
(and many others)

Software engineering generalist with strong product sensibilities. I most
recently worked on building out personalized, data-driven email marketing
campaigns for a distributed tracing product. Mostly interested in back-end
focused SWE and/or product management roles.

------
mathman3141
I am looking for a job within data science. I have two years of analytics
experience and making reports, which includes uncovering insights that help
inform business decisions. In addition, I have a mathematical background,
which includes statistics as well as a programming background.

Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes (I have two years of experience working remote)

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: Python (pandas, NumPy, scipy, sklearn, statsmodels) R, Bash,
HTML, PHP, CSS, JavaScript, PySpark, C++, Git, AWS Redshift, PostgreSQL,
Microsoft Excel, Mode Analytics, Jupyter Notebook, Linux, Docker

Résumé/CV: Upon request

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/randallshall](https://www.linkedin.com/in/randallshall)

Email: randallhall [at] icloud.com

------
benzesandbetter
\------

Software engineer focused in the Python/Django ecosystem. I've designed,
maintained, and supported mission-critical applications and services for
clients including Cisco, Eli Lilly, NIH, Stanford School of Medicine, as well
as startups and several federal agencies.

\------

    
    
      Location: California / Amsterdam (US Citizen)
      Remote: Yes (100%)
      Willing to relocate: No thanks
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy, Plone, JS, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra, Spark, Jupyter, R
      Email: HN2020@davidsiedband.com
    

[http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

[https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020](https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020)

------
smrbts92
Location: Houston, TX Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Vue.js & Vuex, React & Redux, React Native, C#,
Node.js, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, SQL, Cypress, xUnit,
Quasar, Azure DevOps, Git, Adobe Suite

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/samr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/samr)

Email: samueljustinroberts@gmail.com

Looking for a team to join after a coronavirus layoff. Junior full stack
developer, but I focus primarily on front-end development and UI. Have prior
years of experience working remotely if need be, but would prefer a company in
Houston.

Check out my portfolio at
[https://www.samroberts1.me/](https://www.samroberts1.me/)

------
stevenharrison
For almost a quarter century, I've worked as a systems and release engineer on
large-scale distributed systems, and I'm now looking for my next challenge

Previous work has included build & release engineering in the VR/Gaming space,
looking to do something similar, but open to management work also. Considering
a pivot to fintech, ML, or agtech too.

    
    
      Location: Charlottesville, Virginia
      Remote: Yes, for almost 25 years
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: AWS (S3, EC2, RDS, Lambda, ECS), Docker, Python, Unix/Linux, Bash, MySQL
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/steven-m-harrison/
      Email: steven.harrison+hn@gmail.com
      Etc: Hire me, and get llamas on Zoom calls.

------
kntoukakis
Location: EU (GMT+2)

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Technical SEO

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kntoukakis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kntoukakis/)

Email: hn@kntoukakis.com

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/kntoukakis](https://twitter.com/kntoukakis)

I help my clients solve tough SEO problems and make the right decisions about
their websites and content.

My expertise covers minimizing the impact of website migrations, SEO for
multi-domain website architectures (ex. China), finding dynamic rendering
problems and more.

From creating a search strategy to reverse-engineering the rankings of your
competitors, planning better content, and optimizing your web-pages, I offer a
process-oriented and transparent approach.

------
johndoe42377

      Location: South asia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Only Norway or Sweden
      Technologies: FP, ML (the first Andrew Ng course 86% score)
      Résumé/CV: https://karma-engineering.com/lab/wiki/
      Email: johndoe42377 @gmail.com

------
ros65536
Location: Porto, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Django), Java (Dropwizard, Spring), Golang, Javascript
(React, Vue), CSS (Bootstrap), Ruby on Rails, C#, Docker, SQL (Postgres), PHP
(Laravel), MongoDB, Rust (and a few other langs and techs)

Résumé/CV: [https://ross65536.github.io/personal-
website/](https://ross65536.github.io/personal-website/)

Email: rk65536@protonmail.com

I'm fullstack but mostly into backend. Besides web applications, I have
developed some mobile apps, and some systems side projects. I'm going to
graduate in July with a masters in software engineering, but I've had part-
time experience as a fullstack dev, working mostly on web applications with
Java, Ruby on Rails and Vue.

------
qrohlf
Location: Boulder, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but not to the Bay Area

Technologies: React, Node, RoR, Postgres, Dokku/Heroku

GitHub: [https://github.com/qrohlf/](https://github.com/qrohlf/)

CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/qrohlf/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/qrohlf/)

Email: qr@qrohlf.com

\---

A good fit would be a product-driven organization in need of a senior-level
engineer. I mostly work in client-side JS, but I've built up multiple backends
from scratch and am not afraid to get my hands dirty when it comes to working
with databases, building microservices to support new functionality, and
generally working at whatever level makes the most sense for the problem I
need to solve.

------
why_only_15
Location: San Francisco Remote: Happy to do so Willing to relocate:
Technologies: Darwin, Objective-C, C, React, Javascript, Java, Python, Keras
Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sophia-
wisdom-a2237692/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sophia-wisdom-a2237692/). Resume
also available by request. Email: Sophia dot Wisdom 1999 at gmail Github:
[https://github.com/sophiawisdom](https://github.com/sophiawisdom)

Worked on the iOS homescreen at Apple for a little bit and did some webdev
with React. Interested in diving really deeply into systems and using that to
make products better.

------
wecloudpro
Location: South America

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Senior Devops, Kubernetes, multi-cloud

Résumé/CV: wecloudpro.com

Email: contact@wecloudpro.com

I started working on IT more than a decade ago. In that period, I've had the
opportunity to work with various companies, large and small. From re-
architecting IaaS platforms used by tens of thousands of people around the
world on a daily basis, to building VoIP solutions from scratch, and migrating
an entire infrastructure from premises to the cloud, I've been lucky to gather
experience in a lot of different environments. I've contributed to projects of
collossal sizes, and I've helped early stage startups as well.

Looking for position compatible with remote work, due to current pandemic,
including on contract or freelance basis.

------
ahmad_muzakkir
I'm a Go backend software engineer with 3 years experience. I've worked on a
couple of open source projects in Go. Previously, I used to work as Android
developer.

I'm looking for entry/mid level positions in backend.

Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, RESTful APIs, gRPC, SQL, NoSQL, Redis, ElasticSearch,
Docker, Git, Android.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-
muzakkir-90b31646/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-muzakkir-90b31646/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AhmadMuzakkir](https://github.com/AhmadMuzakkir)

Website: [https://ahmuz.com](https://ahmuz.com)

Email: ah.muzakkir [at] gmail.com

------
gru
I'm a versatile software engineer and co-founder with 14 years of experience.
Specializing in DevOps, Cloud-Native solutions and Site Reliability
Engineering. Always working hard towards automating myself out of a job :)

    
    
      Location: Amsterdam, NL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:
       * Go, Python, Typescript (Angular)
       * Kubernetes
       * Kafka
       * Prometheus, Elastic Stack, Grafana
       * Ansible, Terraform, Google Cloud Platform
       * CI/CD pipelines, Microservices
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gdlugoszewski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gdlugoszewski/)

Email: hn@grdl.dev

------
pabloarteel
UX/UI Designer, Front End Dev (web), Product Mgmt, 500 Startups Cofounder.

Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes, preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes, must be a really good offer.

Technologies: Sketch, Adobe Suite, HTML, CSS, Javascript, React

Résumé/CV:
[https://arteepa.github.io/portfolio/](https://arteepa.github.io/portfolio/)

Email: pabloartee 'at' gmail.com

I've been working as the Product Director of www.rocketjourney.com for the
last 5 years, here I did Design, Team Management, Product Direction,
Marketing, and a little of everything else. Now looking for a paying gig (open
to contract or freelance).

Have built working Web Apps (used in production). Consider myself proficient
on HTML & CSS.

Avid learner, creative thinker, art fan, dj & musician.

------
KristinaStoj
Front End React Developer looking for a Remote job or onsite in the Bay Area

Location: San Francisco, CA | Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6/7/8, jQuery, JSON, AJAX, React, Redux, RESTful
API's, CSS, HTML, Bootstrap, Jest, Enzyme, Photoshop

Interested in: Front End Development, UI\UX

Website/Résumé/CV:
[https://gjozevkristina.netlify.com/](https://gjozevkristina.netlify.com/)

Email: kristina.gjozev@gmail.com

Hi there, my name is Kristina! I am a front end developer who is passionate
and knowledgeable about both the visual and technical aspects of creating an
app. Highly motivated working on projects with a team and building powerful
products that will provide intuitive and beautiful user experiences.

------
vangelists
Location: Greece

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Definitely (Europe)

Technologies: Modern C++, LLDB / LLVM, C, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: [https://www.vangelists.com](https://www.vangelists.com)

Email: contact@vangelists.com

Just finished my Master's in Computer Science and Engineering, in the context
of which I created a Proof of Concept for Live Reverse Debugging in LLDB
([https://github.com/vangelists/llvm-
project](https://github.com/vangelists/llvm-project)).

I am interested in opportunities in compilers, debuggers, managed runtimes or
other interesting C++ projects, although I am willing to explore new
applications and languages (especially Swift and possibly Rust).

------
lmcnulty
I'm a senior at Brown University looking to start work once I graduate at the
end of the month.

    
    
      Location:             Reading, PA
      Remote:               Yes
      Willing to relocate:  Yes, especially to
        - Boston, MA        - Paris, France*
        - Providence, RI    - Toronto, Canada*
        - New York, NY      - Montreal, Canada*
        - Philadelphia, PA     *Need visa sponsorship
    
      Technologies:
        - JavaScript        - Python
        - HTML              - Flask
        - CSS               - Java
        - React             - Linux
     
      Résumé/CV:            https://lmcnulty.gitlab.io/resume
      Email:                On my résumé.

------
arjinium
Location: Mumbai, India Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 5 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks, Vue
& React to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 4 out
of 5 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as
a backend/fullstack developer.

------
wprapido
SEEKING WORK - Thailand or Remote

Croatian developer living in Thailand.

I'm specialised at performance and reliability optimisation, security
hardening, and debugging. Got experience taking projects from prototype and
MVP to full products and services. Can take over and finish abandoned
projects. Task and process automation is a pure joy to me. So is data
scraping.

PHP (vanilla, Laravel, WordPress, Magento, SugarCRM, NextCloud), JS (vanilla,
VueJS, Node, Ember, Angular), Python (vanilla, Django, Flask, Selenium,
Pandas), Ruby (vanilla, Rails) is tech I'm most versed at.

My timezone is Indochina Time, but I'm fine working in any timezone.

Contact: email (milozo@yandex.com), WhatsApp / Viber / Line / Telegram
(+385977311912)

------
darshan777
Location: Boston, MA, USA Remote: YES Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Java, JavaScript, AWS, Vue, React, Microservices Summary:In the past, I have
worked as a full-stack software developer at a Health-Care startup (Human Care
Systems) in Boston. I have worked on performance enhancement features using
Node and VueJs and Angular frameworks. I also helped my team in migrating the
project from Monolithic architecture to Microservices. I have also worked on
CI/CD tools like TravisCI, Bitbucket, and Git. Apart from that, I possess
knowledge of deploying applications on the Cloud and setting up a pipeline.

    
    
      Email: sanghavi.darshan24@gmail.com

------
ItsiW
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R, Julia, stats & Bayesian libraries, ML libraries, Math
optimisation libraries, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://itsiweinstock.com/about/resume.pdf](https://itsiweinstock.com/about/resume.pdf)

Email: jobs@itsiweinstock.com

I am an MS data scientist/mathematician with experience in statistical and
mathematical modelling, optimisation, and machine learning. My master's
research focussed on Bitcoin/blockchain implementations, so I have deep
knowledge of architecture, CS theory, and protocols.

I have strong stakeholder/soft skills from years of experience in projects and
event management as well as teaching MBAs.

------
random42
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Python, Django, golang, React, Big Data/NoSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka)

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com

Developing robust and high-quality software for over 10 years, focusing
primarily on the backend of the webstack. I care deeply about code quality,
its extensibility and the customers. I have spent most of my career so far
working with early-stage startups, but recently worked with a listed company
and tasted the associated scale.

I am looking for a permanent (preferred) or contract remote (strongly
preferred) position as a senior individual contributor or engineering manager.

------
CptFribble
Location: New Jersey, USA

Remote: Yes, remote preferred

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React.js, clinical diagnostic instrumentation

Resume:

    
    
      linkedin.com/christopher-a-gardner
      github.com/cgardn
    

Email: christopher.gardn [at] gmail

My background is Biomedical Engineering with experience in clinical chemistry
field services. I'm a new web developer looking for a junior role with Rails
or React, though I can pick up new things pretty quickly so I'm open to any
and all other technologies!

I'm also more than open to opportunities in clinical chemistry, on the off
chance someone out there needs a set of experienced hands for working or
consulting especially on customer-facing/maintenance-related issues.

------
dynatos
Location: Seattle, WA Remote: Either works Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Async Typescript, React (Classes && Hooks), Javascript, Node,
Docker, MySQL, HTML, CSS, SCSS/SASS. Résumé/CV: Request via email please!
Email: jason (at) jasonwortley (dot) com

Currently working full time building a Typescript/React client app with
maximum strictness and React Hooks. Responsible for building countless
customer-facing pages and ensuring that the client app cannot crash at runtime
when displaying API data.

I'm looking for a full stack role where I can progress my career and continue
learning every day. Ideally with an emphasis on Application Security.

------
svpdw
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: NYC or Denver

Technologies: Python(Numpy, Tensorflow, PyTorch, Pandas, Bokeh, scikit-learn),
Docker, GCP(BigQuery, GCS, Pub/Sub)/AWS, SQL

Resume:
[https://isaacmg.github.io/resume.pdf](https://isaacmg.github.io/resume.pdf)

Email: igodfried@isaac26.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/isaac-
godfried-70874466/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/isaac-godfried-70874466/)

I'm a data scientist skilled in a variety of machine learning techniques.
Currently, looking for full time roles or contracts that involve a substantial
amount of machine learning.

------
slightlytyler
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes please

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React / JS / TS / Frontend / Browsers

Résumé/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/19DCGNhFuLzqabjsujIMQRDSE...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/19DCGNhFuLzqabjsujIMQRDSE02LpPPtAKl8IIxqbgvM)

Email: slightlytyler@gmail.com

Hey y'all! My position at Airbnb was eliminated as part of the layoffs on May
5. I’m looking for a frontend engineering role either remote or based in the
Bay Area. I’m an expert frontend dev with experiences across the spectrum.
I’ve got a knack for developer tools so anything in that vein would be
wonderful.

------
elros
Location: Berlin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Node.js, React, C#, F#, et al.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adanieldelgado/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adanieldelgado/)

Email: adelgado1313@gmail.com

~~~~~~

Hello, my name is Daniel and I'm an experienced (10+ years) software developer
focused on web applications. I have extensive backend and front-end experience
in different technologies and industries.

I have a proven track record of delivering quality software in an iterative
process, according to industry best practices (clean code, tests, CI, code
reviews, pair programming) and with a pragmatic focus on providing value for
stakeholders.

Send me an e-mail :-)

------
thekhatribharat
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Java, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Docker, OpenShift,
ReactJS, SQL, MongoDB, Cassandra, Kafka, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, Redis,
InfluxDB, Git, SaltStack, AWS, Google Cloud

Résumé/CV: Available on request (LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/))

Email: khatribox+HN@gmail.com

Blog: [https://medium.com/open-factory](https://medium.com/open-factory)

 _recruiting agencies and headhunters_ : be specific about the opportunities
in the email itself rather than expecting one to hop on a call straightaway.

------
mpodlasin
Location: Poland, Poznań / Remote

Technologies: React, JavaScript, TypeScript, recently some Python

Willing to relocate: in 3-4 months yes, preferably Germany, Switzerland or
France. I don't speak German nor French.

Resume / CV:

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/mateusz-
podlasin-a685a9136/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mateusz-podlasin-a685a9136/)

Github: [https://github.com/mpodlasin](https://github.com/mpodlasin)

My recent side project (got to HN main page recently):
[https://realnotcomplex.com/](https://realnotcomplex.com/)

Email: podlasin.mateusz@gmail.com

------
gidan

      I have strong experience in Javascript applications and beautiful user interfaces.
      I love to build great products.
      I'm currently looking for part-time or full-time work.
    

Location: France, Paris

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, React, CSS, Unix

Résumé/CV: [http://julesbou.net/cv.pdf](http://julesbou.net/cv.pdf) (I need to
update it, I've been working with the same company for the last 2.5 years).

Email: jules.bous at gmail

Website: [http://julesbou.net](http://julesbou.net)

Github: [https://github.com/julesbou](https://github.com/julesbou)

------
gnaman
About me: Self taught full stack generalist with a knack for backend systems.
I've been developing webapps for about 3 years and been working professionally
as a Software Engineer for about 1 year now. Looking for a break into ops/sre
type roles. Happy to chat about freelance projects as well!

    
    
      Location:             Bengaluru, India 
      Remote:               Yes
      Willing to relocate:  Yes
      Technologies:         Golang, Java, Python, NodeJs, Typescript, React, Angular, Javascript
      LinkedIn:             http://www.linkedin.com/in/gnaman
      Email:                hn@namang.me

------
fenelope
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Blender, Maya, Unity, UE4, Substance Painter, Photoshop, Krita,
node-based shaders

Portfolio/Resume: [https://penny-art.com/](https://penny-art.com/)

Email: find it in my resume

I'm Penny, a 3D Artist with 5 years in the tech industry, including experience
as a Software Engineer and a Technical Artist. My cross-disciplinary
background helps me establish asset pipelines and find solutions for any art-
engineering collaboration problems.

I'd like to focus on creating fantastical props and environments, but will
also continue being a generalist for interesting products that need a hand on
the creative team.

------
craigtp
Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET Core, ASP.NET, SQL Server/MongoDB/EventStore,
CQRS/Event Sourcing, Azure/AWS.

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a senior analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects. I'm a full-
stack developer, but I focus principally on back-end development and
architecture, building distributed business systems mostly using CQRS & Event
Sourcing techniques.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET / .NET Core frameworks, leading complex and challenging enterprise
software development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable
and efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable
business value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global distributed micro-services infrastructure
supporting millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in
varying industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same
for you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

------
tradziej
Location: Poland, Europe Remote: Yes, preferred (4+ years of experience
working remotely) Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/tradziej/resume/blob/master/tomasz_radzie...](https://github.com/tradziej/resume/blob/master/tomasz_radzie..).

GitHub: [https://github.com/tradziej](https://github.com/tradziej)

Email: See resume

Software Engineer (with 7+ years of experience) looking for a long term job.
Can do backend or full stack.

------
jsalhab
Location: Palestine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Angular8, Angularjs, Html, javascript, CSS and SASS.

Resume/CV: linkedin.com/in/jumana-salhab-34312a8b

GitHub: [https://github.com/jsalhab](https://github.com/jsalhab)

Email: salhab.jumana@gmail.com

I am seeking a challenging position where my expertise in the field of Front
end can be utilized. I am working as a Frontend developer for three years
using JavaScript ES6 ,AngularJs, ReactJs, Redux , CSS and SASS. Also I had the
chance to work in other fields in IT; Quality assurance (ISTQB Certified
Tester) where I served as test case designer, web-based and mobile application
verification engineer

------
sumitjami

      Location: Nürnberg, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Ruby, Golang, Kafka, Prometheus, data pipelines, OpenStack, Kubernetes, Django. etc
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2YtMmZX (google drive)
      Email: in resume
    
    
    

[https://github.com/sum12/songbook](https://github.com/sum12/songbook) \-
dynamic video-clip-loops for guitar practice.

[https://review.openstack.org/#/q/owner:sumitjami](https://review.openstack.org/#/q/owner:sumitjami)

------
pkamb

        Location: Seattle
        Remote: Ok
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, Xcode, mobile, AppKit, UIKit
        Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/pkamb/ - https://stackoverflow.com/users/1265393/pkamb
        Email: [firstname][lastname] @ gmail (see linkedin)
    

I recently released an app on the Mac App Store:
[https://servicestation.menu/](https://servicestation.menu/)

Now looking for my next gig in the iOS or Mac world. Been working on Apple
platforms for the last 10 years.

------
ori_b

      Location: Brooklyn, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Many and varied. C, C++, Go, x86 asm, Spark, etc. 
      Résumé/CV: https://eigenstate.org/resume.pdf
      Email: ori@eigenstate.org
    

Generalist systems engineer, able to work everywhere from firmware through
large distributed systems. Contributor to multiple operating systems (9front,
OpenBSD) for fun. I've been programming for the last 15 years, and have spent
time at FAANG giants and small startups. Looking for a place where I can
simplify the tech stack for everyone through good engineering decisions.

------
nuclearoreo
Location: Miami, Florida Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Python, Javascript/Typescript, Node.js Docker, AWS, GCP, Vue.js, Angular
Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1svdZQ6J8DYC8U31wqCh9y7hSznJ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1svdZQ6J8DYC8U31wqCh9y7hSznJU0XQo/view?usp=sharing)
Email: azamussama@gmail.com LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ussama-
azam-000191180/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ussama-azam-000191180/)

------
rafas81
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not now (due to covid19)

Technologies: frontend (Vue.js, AngularJS), backend or desktop (Java, Python),
database (Postgres, H2, Mongo), mobile (Cordova, NativeScript).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rafas81](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rafas81)

Email: rafas81@yahoo.it

Part-time is OK.

I've 10 years of work experience. I've started as a Java developer targeted to
RFID, but in the last 6 years I runned my own small business. I've managed
planning, developing, distribution and support of web based products for
desktop and mobile platforms. I'm able to quickly pick new technology/stack.

------
dserban
SEEKING CONTRACT WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote
(based in Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Seeking contract work.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
Diederich
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes, required

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: senior devops, SRE, docker, kubernetes, virtualization, aws,
python, perl, SQL, mysql, mongodb, puppet, PCI/DSS, SOX, HIPPA, networking,
security, F5, load balancing, prometheus, nagios, monitoring, release
management,

Résumé/CV: [https://www.realms.org/hire/](https://www.realms.org/hire/)

Email: diederich@gmail.com

27 years of devops and software engineering experience across 8 organizations,
ranging from early stage startups to fortune 10.

Currently working at Facebook, my family is looking to leave the SF bay area
and permanently living in a more rural area as I work remotely.

------
donretag
My industry has been heavily affected by the shutdown. While I have been safe
from the cuts and will probably not be affected in the near future, I am
looking into changes. I do not have a recent resume, something to work on this
weekend.

Location: Los Angeles

Remote: only for the right company (have tons of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Elasticsearch expert/contributor. Big data stack
(Cassandra/Kafka/Spark/Lambda/etc). Primarily JVM languages, Python.
Definitely no front-end/full-stack.

Résumé/CV/Email:
[https://pastebin.com/t1ZMMVXB](https://pastebin.com/t1ZMMVXB)

------
iamgbayer
Hi guys, I'm a Remote Frontend Developer focused to ship complex UI projects,
with strong frontend coding skills and deep knowledge of the frontend
ecosystem tools and technologies. I already worked as a Software Engineer, so,
I learned a lot about code best practices, architecture, and concepts.

    
    
      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, React, CSS, Typescript, 
      GraphQL, Apollo, Node, Webpack, and others.
      Résumé/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/iamgbayer/?locale=en_US
      Email: iamgbayer@gmail.com

------
tekno45
Location: Portland, OR

    
    
      Remote: yes
    
      Willing to relocate: yes
    
      Technologies: AWS, K8s, Terraform, Golang, Python, Ansible, nginx, ELK
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/joseph-greene-a9616a29/
    
      Email: josephgreene78@gmail.com
    

I am a skilled SRE with experience in creating a self-serve environment for
developers and also taking responsibility for production environments
directly.

I work closely with developers to identify pain points in our processes and
remove barriers where appropriate while maintaining system stability with
highly available cloud based architectures.

------
pknerd
Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Python for Command-line scripts for scraping, automation, ETL, Data
Analysis and Flask/Django for Web.

\- Being a technology agonistic and curious person I love to explore different
technologies and languages. Recently exploring Go and Rust.

\- I also love writing and maintain a blog which also helped many times to get
job/gigs.

Profile: [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Blog: [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Github: [https://github.com/kadnan](https://github.com/kadnan)

Email: kadnan @ gmail

------
theurerjohn3
Location: Los Angeles CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (pyTorch, Tensorflow, pandas, numpy, scipy), relational
databases (mySQL), Lisp, Scala, C++ (including the particle physics data
science package ROOT)

Resume:
[https://github.com/theurerjohn3/Resume/blob/master/JohnTheur...](https://github.com/theurerjohn3/Resume/blob/master/JohnTheurer-
Resume-01102019%20\(1\).pdf)

Email: Theurerjohn3@ucla.edu

I am a graduating physics major from UCLA who has taken extensive classes in
machine learning and computer science. I am looking to get something on my
resume during the economic downturn.

------
madduci
Location: Berlin, Germany

Relocation: not an option

Remote: preferred

Website: [https://madduci.netlify.app](https://madduci.netlify.app) (holds
links to GitHub and stackoverflow as well)

CV:
[https://madduci.netlify.app/about/cv](https://madduci.netlify.app/about/cv)

Soft skills: ability to step in any kind of problem and work out in short
time, mental flexibility to cover and work in different environments and on
different projects at same time. Good technical documentation and requirement
analysis skills, ownership and mentoring

Technical: C++, Java, PHP, bash, docker, hashicorp stack

------
bpiche
Location: Millbrae, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ML/NLP, text analysis, speech recognition, chatbots,
conversational AI, voice assistants, media monitoring, business intelligence,
a little computer vision; Enterprise Java, python, R, postgreSQL, sklearn,
spacy, DL4J, docker, kubernetes, presto, vertica, tableau. 10 yrs full time
experience.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benhpiche](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benhpiche)

Github: [https://www.github.com/bpiche](https://www.github.com/bpiche) Email:
ben.h.piche@gmail.com

------
Pmop
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python 3, Java, Ruby/ Ruby on Rails, HTML, CSS (Bulma and
Tailwindcss), React, Javascript

Résumé/CV: pmop.github.io

Looking for an internship or junior SE or web development position. I've
worked mostly as academic researcher/undergrad researcher assistant (3 years),
solving whatever problem was given to me. For instance, I had to design and
implement a data mining and processing pipeline, to gather source code hosted
on GitHub.

For now, I'm improving my (fullstack/Ruby on Rails) web development skills,
but I can take on almost any problem and I'm quite confident of my problem
solving skills.

------
resca79
I the last years I've mostly worked in the food delivery area. I built the an
entire food delivery platform by rails and turbolinks adapters for mobile I
also worked and made research about the application of dispatching algorithm,
making one by my own

    
    
      Location: Italy
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Ruby,js, Turbolinks, Turbolinks adapter, react-native, heroku, dispatching agorithms
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/16OuwuYYFEeDGPhKF3xosuE8KqG4_ecV6/view?usp=sharing
      Email: capilleri (at) gmail.com

------
evangelosdotnl
Location: Amsterdam, NL Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web
Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, Elastic Search,
Logstash, Kibana, Redis, Apache Kafka, Linux, Apache Tomcat

Resume/CV: available upon request

Rate: €70/hr

Email: info[at]evangelos.nl

Dev Engineer with 10+ years of professional experience. I provide services in
User Experience, Design, and Full-Stack Engineering to bring your new complex
business challenges into being.

Extensive experience on lifting your most sophisticated software concepts to
life, with industry-leading full-cycle custom application development.

Let's have a talk! Ping me at info[at]evangelos.nl

------
Hello71

      Location: Toronto, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, Python, shell, Linux, networking; see resume
      Résumé/CV: https://alxu.ca/resume.pdf
      Email: see resume

------
Lukabaram

      Location: NYC
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
       - Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,  SQL, PostgreSQL, Git, SASS/CSS, HTML, Jest, CI/CD, Tableau
    
       - LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/luka-baramishvili/
     
       - Email: Lukabaramishvili@gmail.com
    
       - Résumé/CV: Please email for resume
    
      Passion in Creative Coding turned into Full Stack Software Development (Frontend Focused). Background in
      Data Analytics, Business Development, Entrepreneurship, and Finance.

------
dacalvi
Location: Argentina Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Not for now Technologies:
20yrs+ exp in JS, PHP, Css, react, react-native, angular, ionic Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tW8e8i9jcu6rbk-M5WUEwcT1wsG...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tW8e8i9jcu6rbk-M5WUEwcT1wsGPHP3M/view?usp=drivesdk)
Email: dacalvi@gmail.com LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielcalvi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielcalvi)

------
lexpar
I'm a developer with experience working full stack and recently graduated with
a research Master's based on machine learning applications. I am looking for
work that can combine these interests.

Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Would be happy to try it.

Willing to relocate: Not at this time.

Technologies:

\- Python \- pyTorch \- skLearn \- Java \- C# \- SQL databases (postgres,
microsoft sql) \- ORMs (NHibernate, Django)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandre-
parmentier-378a17114/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandre-
parmentier-378a17114/) Email: a.g.parmentier [at] gmail [dot] com

------
melvinroest
If you want to know who I am, see doodledocs.com

Open to opportunities that require interdisciplinary thinking, flexibility and
an entrepreneurial spirit.

Location: Amsterdam

Remote: any option is fine

Willing to relocate: yes with max(dutch_market_rate, local_market_rate)

Skills:

0\. Senior teacher in programming and web development

1\. Medior web dev: ReactJS + NodeJS

2\. Junior hacker: pentesting and reverse engineering with IDA Pro

3\. Junior iOS app development: Objective-C

4\. Hobbyist data science: R (portfolio almost ready)

6\. Hobbyist in design: Sketch (portfolio ready)

7\. Hobbyist entrepreneur

8\. Wannabe growth hacker: out of the box thinking, A/B testing, programming
it. It fits my background.

Domain expertise: education and mental health

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/melvinroest

Email: melvinroest <at> gmail <dot> com

------
john-j
Location: Katowice, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Node.js, PHP, React, Redux, Electron,
Symfony, Laravel, MySQL, PostgreSQL, C#, AWS, HTML, CSS and many others.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jan-
jablonski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jan-jablonski/)

Email: contact [at] jablonski.dev

Full stack, web applications developer with 9 years of commercial experience.
I specialise in web technologies, but have worked with desktop applications,
hardware, image/video processing and other domains.

Limited travel is fine once we're allowed to travel again.

------
jdboyd
Location: Lancaster, PA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C++, Embedded, Backend, Internet of Things, Native
mobile

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jdboyd/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jdboyd/)
[https://github.com/jd-boyd/](https://github.com/jd-boyd/)

Email: jdboyd@jdboyd.net

Bio: I am a software engineer with 20 years of experience. I've been
contracting for 3 years (usually short term projects for small companies), but
finding new projects has been rough for the past 3 months.

------
ruairidhwm

      Location: Glasgow, Scotland
    
      Remote: Yes.
    
      Willing to relocate: Not immediately but potentially down the line.
    
      Technologies: React, Node, GraphQL, Postgres, TypeScript. Happy to learn others!
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ruairidhwynnemchardy/
    
      Email: My username at gmail.
    

\----

Former lawyer turned software engineer. I've been working in startups until
recently and am open to a new opportunity. Ideally I'm looking for somewhere I
can keep learning and growing my skills! Very used to working remotely.

------
andreachimney

        Location: Italy
        Remote: Yes (exclusively)
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Rust, C++, Python, Pandas, Javascript, WebGL, Vue.js/Svelte
        Résumé/CV: https://veeenu.github.io/cv.pdf
        Email: andreaofthechimney [at] protonmail.com
    

I'm a software developer and quantitative portfolio manager with 10 years of
experience. I like writing fast, clean and correct code. My areas of expertise
are: full-stack web development, 2d/3d graphics programming, data science,
quantitative finance.

------
syranol

      Location      San Francisco, CA 
      Remote:       Yes
      Relocate:     Yes
      Technologies: C++, Python, React/Redux, AWS, Django, NodeJS, JavaScript
      Résumé/CV:    https://syranol.github.io/markdown-cv/
      Github:       https://www.github.com/syranol
      Email:        shon4081@gmail.com
    

My name is Sean, a recent CS graduate of OSU. I am interested in recent
grad/entry-level roles working with Frontend/FullStack/Cloud. Open to new
technologies and new experiences. Feel free to reach out!

------
ridicter
Location: New York

Remote: Preferred, but open to in person

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right gig

Technologies: Angular, React, Typescript, Javascript, UI/UX design, Data Viz
(D3.js, +), Google Cloud/AWS, RXJS, NX Monorepo, Next.js

Résumé/CV: [http://visualizeearth.com](http://visualizeearth.com)

Email: john@vizearth.com

I'm a senior engineer and designer with experience in engineering and
designing dozens of apps for hedge funds, nonprofits, and leading tech
companies. If it's relevant, I have a strong background in climate, having
previously cofounded a carbon pricing nonprofit.

~~~
rubyatsummer
Just sent you an email, John - hope we get the chance to connect!

------
nashira
Location: Minneapolis

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: not now

Technologies: Android, Java, Kotlin, OpenGL, SQL, etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://nashlincoln.com](https://nashlincoln.com)

Email: nash@nashlincoln.com

I have 14 years engineering experience, 10 at startups 4 at Google and Amazon.
I've done mostly Android for the past 8 years, with a smattering of back-end
and web. I have been working on my own app for digital art for a few months
([https://rthqks.com](https://rthqks.com)), but looking for full-time or
potentially contract opportunities.

------
ddjobs
Location: European Union Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Not in the immediate
future. Technologies: JavaScript, React, Express, Postgres, MySQL, FileMaker,
Shell Scripting, PHP, Python Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/rjdyce](http://www.linkedin.com/in/rjdyce) Email:
jobs [at] dyce.com

I’m im the last month of a full-stack React contract in the medical devices /
language translation space. Interested in something new with a suitably steep
learning curve. Up for a challenge.

------
RaitoShun

      Location: Gauteng, South Africa
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React, Bootstrap, SQL, Electron, RN, Javascript. Mostly website stuff.
      Résumé/CV: https://abiciao.github.io/Resume.pdf
      Email:abrahamthiao@gmail.com
    

I'm a self-taught web developer that works like there is no tomorrow. I
usually turn out products beyond expectation and love going the extra mile. I
can work in a team or alone. I'm usually very much in a good mood so goo for
an old morale boost.

------
bobwaycott
Location: Chattanooga, TN

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Tech: Elixir, Python, Backend, APIs, SQL, PostgreSQL, JS, HTML, CSS, Linux

Résumé: [https://bobwaycott.com](https://bobwaycott.com)

Email: bob@bobwaycott.com

I’ve been developing software for 13 years, and recruiting and managing
engineering teams and products for nearly 10. Mostly greenfield Python (13
yrs) and Elixir (close to 4 years now), heavily focused on business
operations, automation, reporting, SaaS, payments, integrations, etc. I am a
product-focused senior engineer and tech lead who cares about the business
case behind what we’re building.

------
henryfjordan
Location: Los Angeles, CA (looking for work near the
Downtown/Hollywood/Burbank area)

Remote: Prefer onsite (once safer-at-home orders are lifted)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, JS, Kotlin/Java, React, Postgresql, Neo4j, Kafka, and
more!

Résumé/CV:
[https://henryfjordan.com/resume-2020.pdf](https://henryfjordan.com/resume-2020.pdf)

Email: henryfjordan [@] gmail [.] com

I'm a Computer/Software engineer with 5+ Years of Experience, looking for a
new opportunity. Happy to set up a phone call if you have a role you want to
fill or just want to chat

------
kumard
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP/Laravel, JavaScript, Swift / iOS, AWS. Wordpress /
Woocommerce, Mysql/ DynamoDB / Firebase, PyTorch

I got a PhD in engineering (informatics related) in the bay area, but then
moved on to web and app development, and ran a startup using ml/data
science/web tech at scale. I have 6+ years of experience building web apps,
scaling backends on AWS/GCP, data science, and machine learning. Interested in
both startups and larger companies. Resume available on request.

Email: kumarmd@protonmail.com

~~~
rubyatsummer
Just sent you an email -- excited to connect!

------
hhuang123
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Open

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- AI/Deep learning: Led a small team on building an ML pipeline to process
large volumes of 3D image data. Designed and optimized computer vision
algorithms to provide insights for research team.

\- Languages: Python, Java, Bash, SQL, C++

\- Docker, Git, Unix, Numpy, sklearn, AWS, TensorFlow

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1r1bkOoj2ZIlT4fAXdVktvIWQhMC...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1r1bkOoj2ZIlT4fAXdVktvIWQhMCfZh6s/view?usp=sharing)

Email: henry.huang324@gmail.com

------
mdurco
Location: Prague, Czechia

Remote: Prefered

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Node, React & Native, Python, Go, GCP, AWS, Kubernetes,
Terraform, Nomad, Consul

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariandurco/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariandurco/)
[https://github.com/MajoDurco](https://github.com/MajoDurco)

Experienced software engineer specialized in Fullstack development and Dev-
ops. Interested in creating valuable early-stage products in a startup
environment.

------
MHM5000
Location: Tehran, Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: React, Redux, Python, Django, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, MySQL,
Ubuntu, jQuery, Apache2, Wordpress, Joomla, PrestaShop, vBulletin, IPBoard,
Twitter Bootstrap, Zurb Foundation, Semantic UI, UI Kit, Browser Extension,
Adobe CC (Photoshop, Illustrator, After Effects, etc.)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/)

Email: gerdoo1397@gmail.com

Looking jobs for: Web developer, UI / UX Designer, Managerial positions

Preferably: Senior and higher positions

------
vmlinuz
Location: Hong Hong (UK citizen, HK Permanent Resident, English-speaking)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Primary: Linux/Unix, Python, Django, PHP. Secondary: SQL, git,
AWS, JavaScript, Android, shell, HTML, C. Tertiary: Go, Kotlin, Docker

CV: [https://bit.ly/3blS31m](https://bit.ly/3blS31m)

Email: richard@vmlinuz.org

I am an experienced engineer, mostly working on web/API backend in PHP and
Python recently - but I've also done Unix kernel and OS work, and written a
few Android apps. I'm available immediately, and good at making stuff work!

------
350chevy
Location: Toronto Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
JavaScript, Python, HTML, CSS, React, Vue, Node.js, Mongodb, Postgresql, Git,
Django, React Native, Socket.io Resume: [https://daniel-hall-eardley-online-
cv.web.app/](https://daniel-hall-eardley-online-cv.web.app/) Email:
350chevy8@gmail

Two years of experience, open to anything except building wordpress websites,
willing to learn new skills. My online Resume has links to github and my
personal website

------
ChrisGantt
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, React, HTML/CSS, SQL NoSQL, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL and SQLite, Git, AWS, Heroku, Processing

Résumé/CV:
[https://ganttart.github.io/resume/](https://ganttart.github.io/resume/)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/gantt/](https://linkedin.com/in/gantt/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ganttArt](https://github.com/ganttArt)

Email: gantt.art@gmail.com

------
asconem
Location: Wilmington, DE

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, SQL, Spring Boot

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/13ta3T5yTeVf6nQd_sD_6BE2kuFd...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/13ta3T5yTeVf6nQd_sD_6BE2kuFd8xd_1/view?ths=true)

Email: asconem@gmail.com \-------------------------

I am a recent graduate of Zip Code Wilmington (Wilmington, DE), a highly
competitive and fully immersive software development boot camp. I would love
to talk to you about my experience there and about any opportunities that
might be available!

------
jurnalanas
Location: Jakarta, Indonesia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Singapore, Tokyo, Ottawa (CA), Vancouver (CA)

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1s_DjIghrfScPP1Vjpm0ARZp_wF...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1s_DjIghrfScPP1Vjpm0ARZp_wFoIS-
sf)

Technologies: ES6+, React.js, Vue.js Typescript, Node, GraphQL, HTML/CSS,
Webpack, REST API, and more.

Email: anas@jurnalanas.com

I am a generalist front-end engineer with broad interest with five years of
experience. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development and
Solution & Enterprise Architecture.

------
davidajackson

      Location: NV
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Full Stack Engineer
      Résumé/CV: I've built 2 YC company's products for 2 YC demo days. I'm a full Stack engineer and Stanford grad with 6+ years experience launching iOS apps on the App Store.
      Email: david@callstop.com
    

If you're trying to launch or improve an app, grow an existing product or
service, or just want to chat about startups and how I might be able to help,
reach out.

------
ryanmjacobs
Location: Los Angeles or Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Anything *nix, Kuberentes, Ruby, C,

Node.js/Javascript/React.js, Verilog

Resume: [https://notryan.com/resume](https://notryan.com/resume)

Email: ryan@rmj.us

------
coreyh14444
Entrepreneurial CTO who has raised $20M+ and co-founded multiple startups,
lead engineering teams for 20+ years.

    
    
      Location: Currently in Europe but am a US-Citizen 
      Remote: Yep
      Willing to relocate: Yep
      Technologies: Web (Vue.JS, .NET Core), RDMBS (SQL Server+MySQL), NoSQL (Cosmos, Couchbase), Native Mobile, Serverless, Infrastructure on Azure/AWS, CI/CD, online video, some AI, computer vision, ML. 
      CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/coreyh/  
      Email: mail@coreyh.com

------
nikon
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Typescript, Docker, Kubernetes, Serverless, Cassandra,
Postgres, Elasticsearch.

Résumé/CV: Email

Email: sean@drumm.ca

Github: [https://github.com/sjdweb](https://github.com/sjdweb)

\--

I've just relocated to Toronto, Canada from London, UK and I am actively
seeking local or remote contract opportunities.

I'm a seasoned senior developer with team lead experience. I mainly work with
distributed backend Node or Go systems, and also have strong DevOps
experience. Would love to build out my network and discuss projects for 2020.

------
openSorcerer

      Location:Cairo, Egypt
      Remote:Yes
      Willing to relocate:Yes, preferable
      Technologies:Python, PHP, JS, Java, Rust, Back-end, front-end, willing to learn and work on challenging problems, 1+ years of professional work experience in laravel, django and vue.js, and many other technologies
      Résumé/CV:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pjrFqpxE4g9n8i6jkgMa9O18shWF-9mG
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/opensorcerer/
      Email: mahmoud.farouk987@gmail.com

------
goodpointdustin
Tech Startup Marketing Manager - Dustin McDonald

Washington, DC, USA / Arlington, VA, USA Interested in remote and traditional
work Not interested in relocating

Tech: Google Suite, Microsoft Suite, Slack, Canva, Buffer, Hootsuite, HubSpot,
Google Analytics, Google My Business, Wordpress, Facebook and Google Ads,
Apple App Store Ads

Able to start immediately - furloughed due to COVID-19.

Contact Info:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustinmcdonald/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustinmcdonald/)

------
Sanjay_143
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: React, Redux, React Native, Angular, Node, Javascript, Shopify.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64..).

Email: sm104030@gmail.com

This is Sanjay and I am an expert level developer with 5+ years of experience
mostly in SASS and web app development.

Github: [https://github.com/makasanas](https://github.com/makasanas)

I can start work immediately.

Thanks.

------
chad_strategic
SEEKING WORK | Denver | Remote Technologies: Trading API, (TDameritrade,
Interactive Brokers) Stocks, Options, Futures, Trading, Python, Mysql

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/chads_resume.html](http://www.strategic-
options.com/chads_resume.html)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

Algorithms / Strategies

-Volatility Algorithm, deploy across $150 million portfolio

-Options Implied Volatility Arbitrage strategies

-Stock & Equity Algorithms, Current tracking over 500 stocks.

-Futures / day trading algorithms

Software & API:

-TD Ameritrade, Interactive Brokers, Etrade, Ally

------
kmickey
Location: Richmond, VA

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Open to it, although ideally Virginia or DC

Technologies: As a data scientist with expertise in advanced statistics and
machine / deep learning, I use Python (tensorflow, scikit-learn, pandas), R,
SQL, and JavaScript to collect and manipulate data, explore relationships
visually, and build predictive models.

Résumé/CV: Stanford PhD - see
[https://www.kmickey.com/pdf/Mickey_resume.pdf](https://www.kmickey.com/pdf/Mickey_resume.pdf)

Email: kevin@kmickey.com

------
doorty

      Location: Los Angeles, CA
      Remote: Remote till Covid?
      Willing to relocate: No (unless Culver City, Santa Monica, West Hollywood, etc)
      Technologies: Front End Developer. So JavaScript, HTML5, Angular, React, etc. I can do full stack with NodeJS. I've also created several hybrid mobile apps. And I have a M.S. Computer Science and about 10 years of professional experience. 
      Résumé/CV:https://www.linkedin.com/in/doorty/
      Email: brent (is At) doorty dot com

------
jonathanfann
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: \- Javascript (Angular, Node, React, D3, Chart.js, Storybook.js,
Nunjucks) \- HTML5 / CSS3 (Bootstrap 4, SCSS, LESS) \- Python (Flask, Jinja,
Lektor) \- PHP \- Design work in Photoshop / Illustrator / InDesign / XD \-
Docker / Git / Postgres Experience

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vTG0G81uE8VbbKO_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vTG0G81uE8VbbKO_UVO1xqqD3BbxvipCDLPt3NcmVF3Z7oXrkH_nFauOUrG0eA_A3Knp4y32jKYSVzX/pub)

Email: jonathanjfann@gmail.com

------
andrestoga
Location: Merced, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++11, Python3, Robotics (ROS, Gazebo, FlexBE), Linux(Ubuntu),
Embedded Systems, GIT, Unit testing(gtests, rostests).

Resume: linkedin.com/in/andrestoga (PDF on request)

Email: atorresgarcia [at] ucmerced [dot] edu

I'm currently seeking a Robotics Software Engineer position at a Robotics
company/startup/institute. My research interests lie in Robot Algorithms,
Navigation, Motion Planning and Autonomous Ground Vehicles(AGV). I'm open to
all sorts of opportunities, so please reach out!

------
vaggdan
SEEKING WORK Location: Amsterdam, NL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but willing to travel

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python, PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web
Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, Elastic Search,
Logstash, Kibana, Redis, Apache Tomcat, Apache Kafka, & Linux.

Resume/CV: available upon request

Email: vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

Since 2014, I am offering custom Mobile, Software, and Web Application
development consulting in order to build world-class applications, tailored to
your needs, that is built with love.

Would you like to have a chat? Hit me up @ vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

------
vikiomega9
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes, India

Technologies: Java, Python, Go, Machine Learning (TensorFlow, XGBoost),
Optimization, Big Data(Spark/Hadoop), Streaming (Beam/Flink/Kafka), Functional
Programming (some Elixir, Go)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sarmatangirala/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sarmatangirala/)

Email: tvssarma.omega9@gmail.com

I currently work as a Machine Learning Engineer, with end-to-end product
development that utilizes Machine Learning.

------
timqian
Location: China

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full-stack JS: Node.js; Express; AWS lambda; serverless;
GraphQL; RabbitMQ; DynamoDB; MongoDB; Postgres; SQLite; AWS RDS; Redis;
React.js; SASS/CSS; tailwind; d3.js

Résumé/CV: [https://resumd.t9t.io](https://resumd.t9t.io)

Email: timqian@t9t.io

Website: [https://timqian.com](https://timqian.com)

Github(10k+ stars; 100k+ users):
[https://github.com/timqian](https://github.com/timqian)

------
willcipriano
Hi. I'm Will Cipriano and I have been working in healthcare IT for 5+ years
and in healthcare software development for the last 3. Location: Philadelphia,
PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: I mainly work with Python and vanilla JS, I also have deployed
Java and Jquery/Bootstrap apps into production. Knowledgeable about REST
api's, sql databases and no sql.

Résumé/CV:
[https://thoughts.willcipriano.com/contact/](https://thoughts.willcipriano.com/contact/)

Email: See resume

------
mqshaikh8
Location: Paterson,NJ,USA Remote: Yes(remote or in office. I am good with
both) Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: React,Javascript, Ruby,
Rails,Redux,Python, SQL, C#, Java,Cypress, Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IyIMZSuRf0n5twJ2VVs1Mzz1...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IyIMZSuRf0n5twJ2VVs1Mzz1lC0zNY62rsB3Qy8pMzs/edit?usp=sharing)
Email:mqshaikh8@gmai;.com

------
shashanoid
Location: Mexico City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

[ Languages: Python, Ruby, JavaScript ]

[ Frameworks: Flask, Rails ]

[ Database: PostgreSQL, MySQL]

I'm a Full-Stack developer seeking a summer internship. My internship at
Shopify was canceled because of COVID-19 so I'm looking for interesting
opportunities.

Resume: [https://shashwatsingh.me/data/shashwat-
resume.pdf](https://shashwatsingh.me/data/shashwat-resume.pdf)

Email: shashanoid@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/shashanoid](https://github.com/shashanoid)

------
neuromancer2701

      Location: Central Virginia
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: C++, C, yocto linux, python, embedded,4G, 5G TDD 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/nerdking/
    
      Email:king.seth@gmail.com
      Website: openrover.com
    

Embedded linux engineer with a passion for C++ and robotics. Remote is what I
am really targeting but I would be open to a 2-3 week integration period
onsite and 1 week a quarter back at HQ. Georgia Tech OMSCS 2018

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote/Freelance
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
morgangibson
Location: Las Vegas, NV

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Sketch, Figma, Adobe XD, Invision, Webflow, Maze, Procreate,
CSS/HTML(Basic Knowledge)

Résumé/CV: Please view my portfolio for in-depth case studies at
[https://www.morgangibson.design](https://www.morgangibson.design) or contact
me for resume.

Email: morgan@morgangibson.design

Hi there! I'm a UX/UI Designer that has previous experience working in a
startup culture. I focus on creating great user experiences both visually and
accessibly.

------
alexanderjbuck

      Location: Baltimore, MD
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes Southern California (preferred)
      Technologies: Java, SQL, Linux, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://1drv.ms/w/s!Aq3bHD_1yf2h-T-13s8syFdU_F25
      Email: alexanderjbuck@gmail.com

I generally work on Java backends, I have also have done some interesting work
with vehicle classification and personnel scheduling. Have also learned R,
Rust and React for various projects.

------
darreld
Location: Gaithersburg, MD

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Python, PHP, Oracle, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Linux, Windows

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/y6ocwipshkowt0h/DarrelDavis.pdf?dl...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/y6ocwipshkowt0h/DarrelDavis.pdf?dl=0)

Email: darrel@davisware.net

Hi all. I'm a 25+ year developer who is looking for my next challenge. I have
broad experience and really enjoy making a difference to a team or company. I
love the chance to learn new things.

------
pgt
Startup veteran solving business problems for 15+ years.

    
    
        Location: Cape Town, South Africa
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Rust, Datomic.
        Résumé/CV: http://petrustheron.com/cv/
        Email: hn@petrus.co.za
    

Built this during lockdown to help bring businesses online:
[https://www.tradebridge.app/](https://www.tradebridge.app/)

------
ppalata
Location: EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, iOS, RoR

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/17hq4agjNt0OUrj2dtveh7u44FOY...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/17hq4agjNt0OUrj2dtveh7u44FOYRD7a_/view)

Email: petr.palata@gmail.com

I'm an experienced iOS developer (native apps) with over 6 years of commercial
experience. I also did some small contracting gigs in Ruby on Rails few years
ago. I don't mind working with a time shift (US timezones).

------
Jocund

      Location: NYC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: SQL Server, PostgreSQL I'm looking for a DBA / DRE position. I've worked with AWS EC2s, RDS, and bare-metal 
      Résumé/CV:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HNpAq6WzWgGkZ98Z09EeZniF...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HNpAq6WzWgGkZ98Z09EeZniF68Nh4estK6Voux55SEQ/)

    
    
      Email: (In CV)

------
shostack
=== Marketing & Marketing Operations Leader ===

Location: Redwood City, CA

Remote: Yes, with experience building and managing remote teams.

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity.

Technologies: A large swath of the most popular Martech/Adtech platforms
including: Google and FB Ads (and others), various bid management platforms,
GA, Adobe Analytics, Salesforce and other ESPs/CRMs, Google Tag Manager, GAM,
Looker, etc.

If I haven't used it yet, I can self-train and lead trainings for others.
Experience not just as an end user, but as the person owning the strategy,
budget and martech roadmap. I've led configuration and setup of complex and
large-scale integrations, supporting processes, etc. in close collaboration
with Data Science, Product, and Engineering teams. My creative outlet is
building beautiful dashboards and tools in Google Sheets/Excel that empower my
teams and leadership with insights and automation. I'm not an engineer, but
can code and often serve as the translator between engineering and marketing
or other business functions.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelshostack/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelshostack/)

Email: michael.shostack@gmail.com

\---------------------------

Bio: Driven marketing and marketing operations leader with 15 years experience
building and leading cross-functional teams that deliver measurable results
across the tech and digital media landscape. My focus is architecting the
strategy, technical systems, content, and processes to market at scale. I
support my teams by nurturing a culture of testing, learning and collaboration
to help them stay ahead of the rapidly changing marketing landscape. Deep
expertise in lead generation, SaaS marketing, SEM, social, display, analytics,
marketing automation, and content marketing.

Looking For: Leadership and management roles dealing with some aspect of the
marketing/advertising landscape, whether that's on a company's marketing team,
or working on/with product teams at a martech/adtech company. My ideal role
has me deeply involved in the technical and analytical aspects of marketing
and leading high-performance teams that do the same.

------
LazyEvaluation
I've done both programming and systems work, but I'm probably a lot stronger
on the systems side of things. So I'd be a really good fit in a devops role I
think. I wouldn't mind breaking in to network administration more though too.

Location: Southern California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Windows, Cisco IOS, Python, MSSQL, C#

Resume:
[http://alumni.cs.ucr.edu/~gkaukola/resume.pdf](http://alumni.cs.ucr.edu/~gkaukola/resume.pdf)

Email: gkaukola@cs.ucr.edu

------
sachdevap

      Location: Vancouver, BC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: 3D simulation, computer animation, numerical simulation, optimization, biomechanics, VR.
      Languages: C++, Python
      Degrees: PhD in Computer Science (Focus in Biomechanical 3D simulation software)
      Resume: https://bit.ly/SachdevaResume-May2020
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sachdevaprash/
      Email: sachdevaprash [at] gmail.com

------
zzznilzzz
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UI/UX design, product design, brand design, art direction,
illustration, with a background in HTML & CSS.

Résumé:
[http://willbaker.info/media/pages/about/3037994884-158837093...](http://willbaker.info/media/pages/about/3037994884-1588370935/willbaker-
resume.pdf)

Website: [http://www.willbaker.info](http://www.willbaker.info)

Email: w@desaturate.net

------
sre79chn

      Location: India
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Clojure, Python, Linux, Bash, Kubernetes, Docker, Hadoop, HBase, Hive, Spark, SQL
      Résumé/CV:https://tinyurl.com/ycqjxllt
      Email:sre79chn at gmail 
    

I have experience designing and building data pipelines for high volume data
systems using Open source technologies. I have done occasional full stack but
consider myself a back-end specialist.

------
ayildiz
Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python, C++, MATLAB, C#, Java, R, Prolog, PIG, Racket, Excel
VBA, SQL

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/aras-yıldız-977911124 , email me if you need a
pdf version.

Email: arasyildiz1 at gmail dot com

As a fresh MSc. Computing(Machine Learning) graduate from Imperial College
London, I am looking for a full-time position where I can apply my skills in
Machine Learning, Artificial Intelligence and Software Development while
working in a practical and fast paced environment.

------
doelie_
Location: Kalamazoo MI, USA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: systems programming, embedded software, C, Rust, Erlang, Haskell

Résumé/CV: [https://zwizwa.be/tom/cv.pdf](https://zwizwa.be/tom/cv.pdf)

Email: tom@zwizwa.be

Set up as freelance. Very broad systems programming background with focus on
embedded systems (Linux, bare-metal ARM, FPGA). Polyglot. 25+ years work
experience. More info on [https://zwizwa.be](https://zwizwa.be)

------
junior_cto
Location: San Mateo, CA

Remote: Yes, but prefer work onsite when safer-in-place order will be lifted

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: SDET - Python(pytest), REST/GraphQL API, Selenium, SQL,
Kubernetes, Linux, GraphQL, Github/Gitlab, Jenkins, Prometheus

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FngQzdQruzlZsZiQdGHid8bjnop...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FngQzdQruzlZsZiQdGHid8bjnopviWkq/view?usp=sharing)

Email: captainderteufel@gmail.com

------
shantara
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Not right now, possible in the future

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, Cocoa Touch, SwiftUI

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TxfvHocdUp6yHqP-
sKBjiUE8nzi...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TxfvHocdUp6yHqP-
sKBjiUE8nzi9JG28/view)

Email: in CV

\---

I'm a software engineer with 10+ years of commercial experience in iOS/iPadOS
app development.

I'm interested in application security and enjoy learning new technologies.

------
graphsmage
Data Scientist & Product Manager. 6 years professional exp. doing Data
Engineering, Data Analysis, ML Research, and more traditional Business
Research.

    
    
      Location: NYC
    
      Remote: Willing to work Remote
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Python, Unix, Postgres, Redshift, AWS, Golang, above-average Devops exp for those in my role
    
      Résumé/CV: MSc Data Science, BSc Accounting from US Institutions.
    
      Email: graphs.mage@gmail.com

------
arthur-st
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes, preferred. I have prior remote/asynchronous work experience.

Willing to relocate: Yes, after the pandemic crystallises.

Technologies: SQL, NoSQL, R (tidyverse, caret, Shiny, etc), Python (pandas,
scikit-learn, Dash, etc), Scala (minimal), Jupyter, H2O, Tableau, AWS/GCP,
Unix/Linux

Résumé/CV: Details over email, in brief - lead data scientist (full stack +
team management) with international fintech experience.

Emai: arthur_st {at] fastmail /dot) com

------
kyoung18
Location: Green Bay, WI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: At the end of July, yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Node.js, Java, Javascript, React, Redux,
Typescript, CSS-in-JS, Material UI, Next.js, Firebase, Jest, Cypress, HTML,
CSS, SCSS, BEM, responsive mobile-first web design, PostgresQl, MySQL,
Netlify, Heroku, AWS. Currently learning GraphQL/Apollo.

Resume: [https://linkedin.com/in/kevwy](https://linkedin.com/in/kevwy)

Email: kevin.william.young18 at gmail.com

------
ananthkv
Location: Sunnyvale

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Matlab, Docker, K8s, Pytorch, Torch, Tensorflow, Scikit-
learn, Java, MSSQL, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Is6KcaN92NGj1ASpCtzSyUh2oX...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Is6KcaN92NGj1ASpCtzSyUh2oXt_J_gh)

Email: kvananthachari@gmail.com

Research Software Engineer. I'm open to a wide variety of domains, but I have
a special interest in work involving CV/ML/AI.

------
supr_strudl
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, TypeScript, Django, VueJS,...

Résumé/CV: [https://your-remote.dev](https://your-remote.dev)

Email: see CV

I’m a full-stack software engineer with 13 years of experience who can build
apps from the ground up. I've been working in startups, so I'm used to wearing
many hats. I'm product focussed, collaborative, and communicative developer
who prioritizes user experience, code quality, and security.

------
jmptr
Location: Los Angeles, CA (LA) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: in LA SoCal
only Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, react, expressJS Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jmpresley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jmpresley/)
Email: jonmichael@gmail.com

\---

Full stack JavaScript/TypeScript engineer with over 10 years of experience.

Open to senior roles, leadership roles. Full time or contract.

------
em-bee
Location: european, living in china

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not at this time. maybe in the future

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

Résumé/CV: on request (20 years experience with web development, team lead,
CTO)

Email: see profile.

I am open to remote part time contract opportunities (up to 30 hours) as a
senior developer, teamlead, CTO, trainer or mentor

I am also able to build up a development team for you here in china, to help
you enter the chinese market or take advantage of chinese resources.

------
hnqa843
Remote - Yes, any timezone

QA Engineer / Test Automation Engineer with 6+ years of experience

Highly experienced with web and mobile automation including XCUITest, Espresso
and Selenium

Worked mainly on startups, setting up QA Process and executing both manual and
automated testing

Very familiar working along developers and the rest of the team and helping
shipping releases

Familiar with Git, Github, Swift, Kotlin, Vue, React, REST, XML, JSON and
others

Email - hn.qa.843@gmail.com

CV + LinkedIn + samples can be requested by email

------
jibbers
Location: WA, USA

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Only for something special

Technologies: Pixel-perfect mockups, mobile app design, user interface and
experience design, A/B testing, user flow design (taskflow, wireflow, and
high-fidelity interactive prototypes), responsive front-end web development,
CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://dillonbrown.me/pdf/resume.pdf](https://dillonbrown.me/pdf/resume.pdf)

Email: hello@dillonbrown.me

------
bob11334
Location: Currently Florida (US) due to pandemic, formerly Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes (GMT-4)

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere United States

Technologies: I'm primarily a hardware R&D engineer with a strong background
in RF engineering. However, I can hold my own in computer science
applications.

\- C/C++

\- Python (Pandas, Numpy/Scipy, Jupyter Notebook, OpenCV, PyTorch)

\- SQL

\- R

\- Solidworks/AutoCad Inventor

\- Bash

\- VBA

\- ROS

\- GNURadio

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/bob11334/Resume](https://github.com/bob11334/Resume)

Email: dacheng.li3@gmail.com

------
skdotdan
Location: Europe, but willing to relocate if required.

Remote: If required.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: PyTorch, NLP, deep learning, machine learning, Python, HPC,
Unix.

Résumé/CV: Please email me.

Email: npfc2010@gmail.com

I can easily implement from scratch any neural architecture in PyTorch. I have
experience applying transfer learning, especially in NLP but I keep up with
vision, and training and deploying deep learning systems at scale. I'm
interested in both research and applied ML.

------
complexworld

      Location: West LA
      Remote:Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not at this time
      Technologies: Android, Flutter, Kotlin
      Android best practices: https://github.com/franklinharper/lametro
      Résumé/CV: http://franklinharper.github.io/resume.pdf
      Email:frank.harper@gmail.com
    

Senior Android developer with 10 years of experience, and 2 X #1 apps (6M+
downloads)

------
tunatrout
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React Native/Redux, Python, AWS, SQL, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://zacdemi.s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/zacdemi-
resume.pd...](https://zacdemi.s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/zacdemi-resume.pdf)

Email: zac.demi@gmail.com

Having fun working on [https://Avem.io](https://Avem.io) during quarantine,
open for new React Native challenges.

------
TheZintis

      Location: Highland Park, NJ
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Front End Developer, JS, ES6, React, Vue, HTML/CSS, SCSS, MySQL, RESTful APIs, Gulp/Nunjucks, Photoshop
    
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fYZPn1x88m6q5kostFOk_zvik-dX30fAq-L7FsAv61U/edit?usp=sharing
    
      Email: zintismay (at the) gmail.com

------
jtl_
Location: Wellington

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No/Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript, node.js, React, TypeScript, Vue, Angular, Redux

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jessetlamb](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jessetlamb)

Email: jesse@okeydoke.net

Senior front end developer with 10+ years of experience, some backend node
experience as well. Looking for remote or Wellington based, possibly Vancouver
(have Canadian PR)

------
annica

      Location: Denver
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not at this time.
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Go, C,  C++, Objective-C, Swift, Java, SQL, Map/Reduce, Django, Angular, Closure, JQuery, HTML, CSS,  iOS, Android.
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zgUiCFY9QTkdXWTdX_7AfMs6RuK8h1F6Ify7X9ZGRyo
      Email: sam.barranco AT gmail.com

------
chuckbroker
Location: Clearwater, Florida, USA 30 mile radius

Remote: YES !

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: PHP, Python, Django, LAMP, Javascript, Drupal, Wordpress, MySQL,
Git, Docker. 14 years experience. Full-time, contract, or project.

Résumé/CV: Available on request. Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/chuck-
segal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chuck-segal)

Email: chuck.broker@gmail.com

------
atgprime
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: TypeScript/JS full stack, Python, C++

Résumé/CV: alextgordon.com

Email: alextgordon@gmail.com

I am full stack developer currently on TypeScript/node.js, prior to that I did
ObjC/Swift app development. I have done a fair amount of C++ as well over the
years. I have 13 years of experience professionally.

Looking for position compatible with remote work, due to current pandemic,
including on contract or freelance basis.

------
amitpatex
Location: Ahemdabad, India

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/amitsavani](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amitsavani)

Email: amitsavani [a] gmail

I am developer for about 14 years. I love writing software and teach how to
write good software, passionate about creating web apps using Ruby on Rails.
Carrying entrepreneurial bug that make me restless.

------
MinkWinsor
Location: Orem, UT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Javascript, MVC, Visual Studio, C++, C#,
.NET, Node JS, React, Python, Java, MySQL, JQuery, Git.

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oYYf5Xb_hPEh-
BbI9TgYfUfxhd9...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oYYf5Xb_hPEh-
BbI9TgYfUfxhd9NfNFm/view?usp=sharing)

Email: steven.olsen18@gmail.com

------
juliankrispel
Location: Brighton/UK

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Fullstack - JavaScript/Typescript, Ruby/Rails, Python, Golang,
SQL, React, Linux/macOs/windows, AWS, serverless, terraform, devops.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/julian-
krispel-67487a1b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/julian-krispel-67487a1b/)

Email: julian [at] jkrsp.com

------
isubasinghe
Location: Melbourne, Australia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes, after the
pandemic Technologies: \- Golang \- C \- C++ \- TypeScript \- Node.js \-
JavaScript \- Python \- Java \- AWS \- Docker Email:
subasingheisitha@gmail.com

I am highly versatile with technologies, I am happy to learn languages or
frameworks. I am able to pick tech stacks/frameworks extremely quickly.

~~~
sk0g
My current company has a job opening listed on LinkedIn [0], might be of
interest. If you reach out, mention my username, they'll know who you're
talking about!

[0] [https://www.linkedin.com/posts/data-zoo_job-opportunity-
soft...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/data-zoo_job-opportunity-software-
engineer-located-activity-6661898966407483392-G67H)

------
vkuman95
Location: Tempe, AZ

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Python, Java, Keras-Tensorflow, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, JavaScript,
HTML, CSS, Pandas, Scikit, OOP and design patterns.

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DcDCGxfJVzCac5g0l7Xmm2IRSmi...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DcDCGxfJVzCac5g0l7Xmm2IRSmijY3iM/view?usp=sharing)

Email: vkumarn95@gmail.com

------
natthan
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Lua, Python, Go, Git, UNIX Command Line

Résumé/CV: [https://ansimita.github.io](https://ansimita.github.io)

Email: natthan [at] alumni [dot] ubc [dot] ca

New graduate/junior/entry-level interested in embedded systems, system
programming, and open source software. Not interested in Java, web
development, or Windows.

------
taunkdhaval08
Location: Gwalior, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (in India only)

Technologies: Machine Learning, Deep Learning, Tensorflow, Keras, Scikit-
Learn, Python, Algorithms, MySQL, Django, Flask, RDBMS, MongoDB

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yYbKNOlDvroy5VrhnRGON2YqzI...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yYbKNOlDvroy5VrhnRGON2YqzI8QL5d7)

Email: taunkdhaval08@gmail.com

------
Avi-D-coder
Location: NY USA

Remote: Yes, preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, Rust, Linux, Polyglot FP & Systems Dev, etc..

Résumé/CV: [https://avi-d-coder.github.io/resume/](https://avi-d-
coder.github.io/resume/), [https://github.com/Avi-D-
coder](https://github.com/Avi-D-coder)

Email: avi.the.coder@gmail.com

------
mraza007
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Wiling to relocate: Yes Technologies: \- Python,Javascript,Javascript \-
scikit-learn,flask,django,pandas.

Resume: available upon request

email: muhammadraza0047@gmail.com

Hi I’m currently working at financial institution building web scrapers for
data wrangling and writing machine models for text classification. Furthermore
I have also worked with tools such as Docker and Kubernetes.

I’m currently looking for new grad opportunities

------
dpcx

      Location: Louisville, KY
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: no
      Tecnologies: PHP (Laravel preferred, Cake, Yii2, CodeIgniter), Perl (Dancer), Python, Postgres, MySQL, a smattering of Rust and Go
      Resume: https://www.dp.cx/resume.pdf
      Email: gms8994@gmail.com
    

20 year devops that loves building performant and testable code

------
willest
Location: Jakarta, Indonesia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, MongoDB, Terraform, AWS, PHP

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/willy-s-0147561a6](https://www.linkedin.com/in/willy-s-0147561a6)

Email: willy.setiawan@protonmail.com

\---

Software engineer with 7+ years experience developing mostly backend services
in Java ecosystem. Have experience with managing cloud infrastructure.

------
balancedopinion
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, React, Typescript, Flow, Frontend, and more

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=14uKJNvPQFuGJ7aGPaYYxQZ3i9t...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=14uKJNvPQFuGJ7aGPaYYxQZ3i9tk8BaJP)

Email: eugenezar at gmail.com

Over 15 years of programming experience, would be extremely interested in
small companies

------
leonliang

      Location: Chicago, IL
    
      Remote: NO
    
      Willing to relocate: YES
    
      Technologies: Java, Python, Scala, React with Redux
    
      Résumé/CV: 

[https://bit.ly/2VHf4XN](https://bit.ly/2VHf4XN)

    
    
      Email: lsc at purdue.edu
    
      CS grad from Purdue Univ. open to all kinds of 
      opportunities

------
radarsat1
Location: Utrecht, the Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Freelance preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Python, data analysis, real-time and interactive
systems, robotics, sensors, machine/deep learning, Qt, Linux, research

CV:
[https://sinclairs.gitlab.io/cv/sinclair_cv2020.pdf](https://sinclairs.gitlab.io/cv/sinclair_cv2020.pdf)

Email: stephen.sinclair [at] nonnegativ.com

------
harrydehal
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA (Bay Area)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (!)

Technologies:

    
    
      • Front-end (React/Angular, Javascript, HTML/CSS)
      • UX (Adobe Creative Cloud, Figma, InVision, Sketch, etc.)
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrydehal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrydehal)

Email: harrydehal@gmail.com

------
JJBusiness

      Location: North of San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Available
      Willing to relocate: Available
      Technologies: Scala, Ruby, Python, TypeScript, JavaScript, iOS, Android
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: jjbusinesspartners@gmail.com
      Specialties: Framework development, API development, Game development, Management

------
arawde
Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote: Either works

Willing to relocate: Inside Canada

Technologies: Go and React/Typescript are my primary languages, but I have
experience with C#, Java, and Node. Most of my skillset lies in design and
construction of REST APIs

Resume/CV: [https://gitblame.me](https://gitblame.me)

Email: arawde [at] gmail.com

You can find out more about me at the website linked above.

------
ankitp92

      Location: Asia
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Backend: Node.JS, Java Spring, AWS, SQS, MongoDB, MySQL, Redis
                    Android: Kotlin
      Email:ankitabc12@gmail.com
    

Ability to own up and build polished and scalable solutions. 5+ years
experience across Education Tech, FinTech. Looking for contract work

------
shred45
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Preferable

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Python (10 years)

\- Rust (3 years)

\- Application architecture and security (5 years)

\- Project / developer management (3 years)

\- Data Engineering (Python, Hadoop, Spark (Scala), Kafka, Postgres)

\- Web Development (Rails, Flask, HTML, CSS, React)

\- ML (training and validation, DNN / RNN / CNN, GLM, Random Forest, Bayesian
Optimization)

\- DevOps (Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Google Cloud, Terraform, CI / CD)

Resume/CV: Email me please.

Email: hn_freelancing@protonmail.com

------
say_my__name__
Location: Boise, Idaho, U.S. Remote: ideal Willing to relocate: for the right
opportunity Technologies: Python, SQL, git, Django, Vue, Docker, Postman, AWS,
Pycharm, VSCode Resume/CV:
[https://jordanengstrom.com/](https://jordanengstrom.com/) Email:
jordan.engstrom@gmail.com

------
infosecwannabe
Afraid to attach my name to this, but ... I completed the MicroCorruption
challenge and (so far) half the Matasano/Cryptopals challenge and want to
going into information security like this. Is that enough to start applying at
NCC Group? Where else should I go if I to do something along these lines
professionally?

Location: Austin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Email: infosecwannabe42@gmail.com

------
fhssn1
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only within Canada for the next few years.

Technologies: Scientific stack (Python, C, OpenGL, some CUDA), STEM Research,
Computational (Comp) Electronics, Comp-Physics, Comp-Chemistry, Comp-
Materials-Science, Comp-Biophysics, Data Science/Machine Learning, Win32/C++,
IoT, C Networking, some web.

Résumé/CV: Kindly let me know. Thanks.

Email: fhssn1@gmail.com

------
dudus
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Node, Angular, SQL, Typescript, Web Analytics

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bauo_Rvh8behw-9RnyhdlXEV...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bauo_Rvh8behw-9RnyhdlXEVOawMdcpfLASYG_9qhGQ/edit?usp=drivesdk)

Email: work@cereto.com

------
resume384

      Location: USA
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Open to the possibility.
      Technologies: Modern JS, HTML5, CSS3, Web APIs, Node.js, Docker, Linux
      Résumé/CV: request
      Email: hn20e@synchsys.com
      Phone: 415-854-6590
    

I build cool things with Vanilla JavaScript, Web APIs and DOM manipulation.

------
lukadante3
Location: Zürich, Switzerland

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: kubernetes, go, Java. I'm interested in doing more Rust.

Resume: Via email

Email: luka.skugor@protonmail.com

I started as a full stack engineer after which I got interested in CI/CD and
then moved to site reliability engineering. I'm looking for an SRE/software
position with a good balance between automating systems and coding.

------
iansowinski
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Maybe in future

Technologies: JS / Angular / UX/UI design

Résumé/CV: [https://iansowinski.com/cv.pdf](https://iansowinski.com/cv.pdf)

Email: jan@sowinski.io

\---

I am front-end developer with a passion for design. Looking for a great team
focused usability and user interfaces. Team player and fast learner.

------
digitalice
Location: Montevideo, Uruguay

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Django, scikit-learn, Angular 2+, Vue,
Several RDBMS, Redis, Mongo, etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/guillermocolmenero/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/guillermocolmenero/)

Email: guillermo.colmenero at gmail

Let's talk!

------
tomekw
Location: Warsaw, Poland Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Clojure, React, Ada Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomekwcom/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomekwcom/)
Email: hn@tomekw.com

------
hhanif95
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies:Java, JavaScript Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harishanif/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harishanif/)
Email: hhanif@gmail.com

------
ccann
Location: Cambridge, MA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Clojure (6 years), Python, PostgreSQL, Java, cloud

Résumé: [https://github.com/ccann/cv/raw/master/canning-
resume.pdf](https://github.com/ccann/cv/raw/master/canning-resume.pdf)

Email: cocanning11 [at] gmail.com

------
clstb
Location: Berlin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
      Docker, Kubernetes, Istio, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS  
      Go, Python, C, SQL  
      REST, GRPC, Protobuf  
      CI/CD (DroneCI, CircleCI)  
    

Resume: [https://clstb.codes](https://clstb.codes)

Email: claas.stoertenbecker@gmail.com

Looking for part time positions (20h/week).

------
ebukaume
Location: Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, TypeScript, Websockets, SQL/NoSQL, Docker, backend

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1c4qnaMgIt8aCykZV0tqfhQWQ9p...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1c4qnaMgIt8aCykZV0tqfhQWQ9prLyWvx)

Email: ebukaume@gmail.com

------
neogreco
Location: Sicily, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Unity 3D, C++, C#, Java Android, Html5, PHP, Mysql, Full stack
Web developer, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/emiliano-matias-
greco/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emiliano-matias-greco/)

Email: emilianogreco@hotmail.com.ar

------
lovesick
Location: Bloomington, IN Remote: Sure Willing to Relocate: No Technologies:
Frontend React, Javascript, Python, Golang, Networking, See Resume for more.
Resume: [http://www.petertweyand.com](http://www.petertweyand.com) Email:
patientplatypus6@gmail.com

------
dizzystar
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: OK

Willing to Relocate: No

Primary Technologies: Python, Clojure, PostgreSQL, MySQL, PL/pgSQL

Currently learning: NodeJS, VueJS

GitHub: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

Current Project: [https://butternotes.com](https://butternotes.com)

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
luord
Location: Colombia

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Depends on the project and country.

Technologies:

\- Python (Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery).

\- JavaScript (Vue, React, Node, Typescript).

\- Operations: Docker(-compose), Ansible, GCP, Gitlab-CI.

\- Other: PostgreSQL, Bash.

Resume/CV: [https://luord.com/pages/resume](https://luord.com/pages/resume)

Email: lo@luord.com

------
chunkles
Looking for a job that I can't google the answers for. Always trying to learn
and grow in whatever role I am in.

    
    
      Location: Indianapolis, IN
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C#, AutoCAD, MATLAB, WPF
      Resume: enak.io/resume.pdf
      Email: see resume

------
yrenugli
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: Yes. On-site is also fine.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Python, Django, SQL, AWS, Docker. Open to Java and Javascript

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/yigit-
ilguner/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yigit-ilguner/)

Email: yigit.ilguner@gmail.com

------
siddheshgupte
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, C#, Unity

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/119agZf_2tzpgoPJJwu0uU3tLdb8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/119agZf_2tzpgoPJJwu0uU3tLdb8y6vxd/view?usp=sharing)

Email: siddhesh.gupte2468@gmail.com

------
dwiechert
Location - Chicago, IL

Remote - No preference

Willing to relocate - No

Technologies - Java, Scala, Spark, Spark SQL, Hadoop, Terraform, AWS (S3, EMR,
Glue, Athena), Spring

Resume/CV -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dwiechert/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dwiechert/)

Email - dan.wiechert@gmail.com

------
deep_thinker26

      Location: India
    
      Remote: Ok
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: React, React Native, GraphQl, Apollo, Express, Postgres, Firebase
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1unagTNaVuh6B3KSjWbmPz6h8a2OcobS8
    
      Email: er.adi2612@gmail.com

------
nikivi
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go • React • TypeScript • Python • Postgres

CV: [https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf](https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nikitavoloboev](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev)

Email: In CV

------
EricEspen
Location: Skåne, Sweden

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Pontentially, but not within 1 year.

Technologies: iOS Developer, UIKit, SwiftUI, RxSwift, Combine etc.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sergheevandrian/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sergheevandrian/)

Email: sergheevdev@icloud.com

------
mateuszsrebrny
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Yes, preferably in European timezones

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: agile, scrum, lean, kanban

Résumé/CV:

    
    
      https://srebrny.net/cv/mateusz_srebrny-who-am-I-and-cv.pdf
      https://www.linkedin.com/in/mateuszsrebrny/
    

Email: mateusz.srebrny [at] gmail

------
BerislavLopac

      Location: London, UK
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: EU
      Technologies: Python, distributed systems, APIs, databases, data engineering etc; 25 years of experience
      Résumé/CV: https://stackoverflow.com/cv/b11c
      Email: berislav@lopac.net

------
squiguy7
Location: Southern California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right position

Technologies: Go, Rust, Python, Perl, SQL, Redis, Kafka, AWS, Git, REST,
Nginx, gRPC, Bash, Java, C

Résumé/CV: Email me or see my personal site:
[https://garrettsquire.com](https://garrettsquire.com)

Email: mail@garrettsquire.com

------
starbist
Location: Osijek, Croatia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, UI, JAMstack, WordPress

Résumé/CV: [https://www.silvestar.codes/portfolio/silvestar-bistrovic-
cv...](https://www.silvestar.codes/portfolio/silvestar-bistrovic-cv.pdf)

Email: me@silvestar.codes

------
quickthrower2
If you want to be alerted when threads like this come out, I have created a
service to do this at [https://tryjobalerts.com](https://tryjobalerts.com).
There are also some threads like this on Reddit which we also alert on.

------
tonti
Location: Salinas, CA / Medellin, Colombia

Remote: for the last 10+ years

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Firebase / Google Cloud

Résumé/CV:
[https://jtontiwith.github.io/portfolio/](https://jtontiwith.github.io/portfolio/)

Email: jtonti@gmail.com

------
eden_hazard
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Selenium Webdriver, Appium, Test Automation,
desktop/mobile testing

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/arifh173/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/arifh173/)

Email: hussain.arif305@gmail.com

------
andreielizaga
Location: Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, React, Git, AWS, Postgres, MySQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrei-
elizaga/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrei-elizaga/)

------
78star78
location: Canada (Toronto or Vancouver)

willing to relocate / remote: yes yes

tech: Python, Java, AWS, Jenkins, Docker

resume:
[http://jerushachua.github.io/assets/resume.pdf](http://jerushachua.github.io/assets/resume.pdf)

website: jerushachua.com

linkedin: linkedin.com/in/jqchua

hello everyone, I'm finishing up my BEng in software engineering this summer.
I have experience from previous internships in full stack web applications,
leading school software clubs, participating in hackathons and later helping
organize and promote similar events. I'm looking for a full-time position
starting Sept in infrastructure, web dev, or SDET. Reach out if it sounds like
I'm a good fit :)

------
desuq

      Location: Shanghai, China
      Remote:Yes
      Willing to relocate: Remote first
      Technologies: Java, C#, Unity, Android, Python
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: bfalk@umich.edu
    

Graduate student centered around Cybersecurity.

------
tcvt

      Location: Oregon
      Remote: If possible
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Scala, Android, Java, NodeJs, AWS
      Résumé/CV: https://toddcooke.github.io/Todd_Cooke_Resume.pdf
      Email: toddcookevt@gmail.com

------
ebu_ammar
Location: Kosovo

Remote: only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, ASP.NET core, Angular, Typescript, Sql

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/arbnorzeqiri](https://www.linkedin.com/in/arbnorzeqiri)

Email: zeqiriarbnor [at] gmail.com

------
jhonatan08
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning, Deep Learning, Computer Vision, NLP,
TensorFlow, Researcher

Résumé/CV:
[https://jhonatanoliveira.github.io](https://jhonatanoliveira.github.io)

Email: jhonatanoliveira at gmail dot com

------
ansuman2020
Hi myself Ansuman Samantaray. Full time penetration tester with experience of
more than 10 years. Looking for active freelancing projects in cyber security.
Please let me know. ansuman.samantaray86@gmail.com

~~~
ansuman2020
Experienced ethical hacker with bounties in worldwide organizations. Please
let me know for pentesting assessments. Contact ansuman.samantaray86@gmail.com

------
keer4n
Location: Boise, ID

Remote: No Preference

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Linux, Blockchain, Cryptography

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/keer4n/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/keer4n/)

Email: keer4n@gmail.com

------
aaaaardvark
Summary: PhD in biophysics simulations and 3 years experience in industrial
data science

Location: Boston, MA/Providence, RI

Remote: Sure!

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, R, plotly, sklearn, data.table, pandas, xgboost, keras,
Rstudio, SQL, devtools, testthat

Email: d8w9z1@u.northwestern.edu

Contact for resume, etc.

------
prithsr
Location: Greensboro, NC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, WordPress, basic grasp of a few other varied
technologies (Sketch, R, C++, Python, MySQL)

CV: [https://rakhyani.com/resume](https://rakhyani.com/resume)

Email: priths@me.com

------
pedramnegahdar
Location: Washington D.C.

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Kitchen Sink

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pedram-
negahdar-29a327b0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pedram-negahdar-29a327b0/)

Email: pedramnegahdar@gmail.com

------
aquir
Location: Bolton, United Kingdom

Remote: Yes or No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Dynamics 365 ERP, SQL Server, Business Process, System
Integration

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/martonn

Email: marton.nagy@mnerps.net

Solid background, 10 years in ERP, 20 years in IT, quick learner, management
experience

------
aetherspawn
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Optional

Willing to relocate: Within AUS

Technologies: Electric vehicle battery/powertrain design, vehicle integration,
wiring harnessing, embedded firmware C/C++ and Simulink, Haskell

Résumé/CV: Can provide samples

Email: kvanberendonck [at] gmail

------
welvin
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Remote or in office

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java backend

Resume/CV:
[https://ericbalawejder.com/resume/](https://ericbalawejder.com/resume/)

Email: eric.balawejder@protonmail.com

------
yesnarayanan
Location:Chennai,Bangalore Remote:yes Willing to relocate:yes
Technologies:Done helpdesk support in bank finacle L1 Resume: Suryanarayanan.S
LinkedIn Email:narayanan_9505@yahoo.co.in

------
cczizou
Location: North Carolina, United States

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: TSQL, Oracle, PL/SQL, PostreSQL, MicroStrategy, Tableau,
PowerBI, Regex, light script programming for ETL

Résumé/CV: Please email me for my resume

Email: cczrddt@protonmail.com

------
eldacila
Location: Costa Rica

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, Python, Linux, Android

Résumé/CV: (PDF) [https://bit.ly/dcordero-resume](https://bit.ly/dcordero-
resume)

Email: dcorderoch (at) ieee (dot) org

------
emmab2
Location: United States

Remote: Onsite or Remote

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emmadbennett/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emmadbennett/)

Email: edb5280@psu.edu

------
ska80
Location: Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: C, Java 8+, JavaScript ES6+, Common Lisp, Erlang, NodeJS,
PostgreSQL, Redis, full-stack, systems programming, GNU/Linux, OpenBSD, macOS

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: ska80 [at] gmx [dot] com

------
jsdevwork1
Hi! 10+ years experience.focus on highest speed to market projects.

Location: Texas Remote:yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies:fullstack,
devops/infra, ml/ai Email: jsdevwork1@gmail.com

------
aregxpression
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: During covid Willing to relocate:No
Technologies: nodejs, python, go, perl Résumé/CV:armandofuentes.com/Resume.pdf
Email: ajf511@gmail.com

------
kbradero
Location: Mexico Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies: linux,
kernel, embedded, IOT, cybersecurity, python, C, jenkins, javascript. email:
jorge[dot]garcia[dot]gonzalez@gmail

------
th_wacc_nt1
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Deep Learning, Computer Vision, Python, TensorFlow, PyTorch, C#,
.NET, Java, Xamarin, Data Science,.. CV: Upon request

Email: ideavalid [at] icloud.com

Currently a Scientist / SED at an FAANG company.

------
_def
[https://ledeniz.de/](https://ledeniz.de/)

Technologies: PHP, Linux servers, Prototyping (Arduino), Audio/Music
Production

Location: Germany, Mainz

Remote: preferred

Willing to relocate: no

------
StreamBright
Location: Europe Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: See COVID-19

Tech: F#, Elm, Elixir, Java

Focus: DevOps in the cloud (99% AWS), big data, performance & cost
optimization, usual ROI on me is 2x.

Email: istvan @ lambdainsight . com

------
stets
laid off recently and looking for work

Location: Cincinnati, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Linux, Flask, Docker, AWS, Golang, html, css, DevOps,
CI/CD, Terraform, IaaC, serverless tech (lambda), Networking, Cisco, Full
Stack Dev

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/stetson-
blake-31635252/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stetson-blake-31635252/)

Email: stetson@heliositservices.com

------
pisitb
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Optional

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Backend, API, Infra, some ML, NLP

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: see profile

~5 years experience. Seeking backend, infra and/or ML platform roles at letter
series (plus) cos.

------
0xboz
Location: US (East Coast)

Remote: 100%

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Pandas, Numpy, Selenium, Scrapy, Django, Flask, Bottle
and Zipline), JavaScript (Vue.js), Bash, SQL (SQLite, MySQL), NoSQL (MongoDB),
Web Server (LAMP and LEMP), Automation, Algotrading, Web Development, Big
Data, Linux System Admin, and some C++

Résumé/CV: [https://0xboz.github.io/](https://0xboz.github.io/)

Blog: [https://0xboz.github.io/blog/](https://0xboz.github.io/blog/)

Email: (See Résumé/CV)

------
kvgr
Location: Prague

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, Java, Kotlin

Résumé/CV: Masters degree from CS at Economics University, 6 year of
experience with Android development

Email: vilo33@gmail.com

------
joenot443
iOS and full-stack developer who loves building products. Happy to work
remote, open to relocation in NA. Previous experience in e-commerce and POS.

    
    
      Location: Toronto
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: iOS, React, Node, $JS_FRAMEWORK
      Résumé/CV: https://joecrozier.ca/resume
      Email: joe@joecrozier.ca

------
shadycuz
Remote Only

East coast but I travel

Team Lead at a consulting firm doing DevOps Transformations

Jenkins Guru, IaC, CaC, programs in many languages. SRE + agile

AWS certified, k8 certified

shadycuz hat Google dot calm

------
pizzabearman
Location:NYC, New York USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Fullstack, C#/.Net, React, React native, ETL, Alexa Custom
SKills

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: andiamosoftware+HN@gmail.com

------
eyerobot
UK Remote Not willing to relocate yet Microsoft VBA, html5, sass, CSS,
JavaScript.

Learning python.

Email: jjjguy123@gmail.com

------
franole
Location: Argentina.

Remote: Yes, exclusively.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: NodeJs, PHP, Symfony, AngularJs, VbScript, SqlServer.

Languages: Spanish native speaker, English (intermediate).

I'm a 34 years old father living in a smal but beautiful town. Thirteen yeas
of experience as an administrative clerk and three as professional developer
in the same org. Attended three years of Systems Engineering. First time
writing a CV. Love to work as the wildcard guy, and focus in solving the
problem, regardles the size of the project, the sponsor, or the tool. I find
making people happy easing his daily work very rewarding. Bonus if I can learn
new things.

Some of my work:

\- Setup an openvpn server and several clients. Finding out with the user how
to do homeoffice with high latency network.

\- Optimize dozens of SQL query written over 15 years.

\- Make an arduino based scale, with auto logging capabilities and
powered/managed from an Android app.

\- Working in a web based invoice system (AngularJS, Symfony 2.8, Postgresql)
as a solo dev, but teaming with several accountants to interpret our
complicated tax system and translate legal text to programs and business
rules.

\- Improve a wifi network installing APs, setting up vlans and configuring
routers monitoring/filter capabilities.

\- User support for a 80 employee company, helping with Excel, Outlook,
printers, loose wires, bad internet connections, and people's bad days. Always
(well, usually) trying to make them smile (maybe the next time they will make
the same for me).

\- Maintain web and mail servers (Apache, NGINX, Postfix).

\- Improve an 20 years old, no support, web based vbscript ERP. Adding
features and fixing administrative circuits (meaning talking/convincing people
of a wide age range).

\- Contributing in an open source Gps-tracking Andoid app.

\- Experience with integrations (webservice and txts -I know, not exciting at
all- of government agencies and banks).

\- Various automations scripts (bat, bash, powershell) and web scrappers (php,
puppeteer, regex).

\- University or side projects to taste some tech in: QuickBasic, Pascal,
Smalltalk, wxPHP, Java/TS (Play! framework, Jhipster) and C#.

I’m eager to work in a remote team as a part time Jr. dev. Not experience at
all, but willing/wanting to learn new things and work hard to earn my place.

Email: franole@gmail.com

Thank you for reading,

Francisco

------
kristina-head
Location: Amsterdam, NL

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: Java 8+, SQL

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: kristina_head@icloud.com

------
jfernandez
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: (former engineer, seeking a product role but..) js, node, java,
obj-c, swift

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/josephcfernandez/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/josephcfernandez/)

Email: jcfernandez@gmail.com

TLDR: MIT CS grad seeking a senior-level product role at an early-stage
startup or labs-like environment, 10+ years experience in IC and management
across product and engineering.

I also do freelance product consulting @
[https://orangerobot.com](https://orangerobot.com) if any part-time work is
needed.

------
cedric
Location: Usually Singapore or South East Asia

Remote: Onsite or remote (and willing to time shift)

Willing to relocate: Not at all this time

Technologies:

\- Full stack web: "GReaT" stack - Golang on the backend and React/TypeScript
on the frontend.

\- Backend: Node.js, Express, PostgreSQL, redis, Linux, Kafka, container.

\- Machine learning: Python, PyTorch, Computer Vision (ConvNets, ResNets,
GANs), NLP (transfer learning, language modeling, Transformers), Pandas (time-
series, Random Forest, recsys).

\- Cloud: Amazon Web Services, Google Cloud

Résumé/CV: [https://www.visualcv.com/cedric-
chee/](https://www.visualcv.com/cedric-chee/)

Portfolio:
[https://www.visualcv.com/cedricchee/](https://www.visualcv.com/cedricchee/)

Email: cedric+hn [at] invictusbyte [dot] com

GitHub: [https://github.com/cedrickchee](https://github.com/cedrickchee)

Website/blog: [https://cedricchee.com/](https://cedricchee.com/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cedricchee/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cedricchee/)

\---

Hi. I’m Cedric, a software engineer, mentor, ex-startup founder, and T-shaped
person with years of experience working on software systems and product
engineering. I sometimes organize study groups, contribute to open source, be
part of the larger tech community, and mentor junior devs. I started as a full
stack engineer after which I got into mobile dev and then moved to machine
learning engineering. I did my fellowship at fast.ai during my mid-career
switch in 2017. I have been on 1-year sabbatical learning new skills. I spent
14 months in educational retreat from 2019 to Feb 2020 — 7 months as an
Entrepreneur-In-Residence (EIR) at Antler and the rest of the time in code
retreat. I've written before about my 16 years career in tech:
[https://cedricchee.com/2020/04/21/career-and-code-retreat-
re...](https://cedricchee.com/2020/04/21/career-and-code-retreat-
retro-16-years-working-in-tech/).

In my last role, I created a medical diagnostics SaaS business for physicians.
I build a deep learning application using PyTorch (CNN), Golang (APIs,
services, gRPC), TypeScript/React (frontend), Apache Beam/Airflow (basic data
processing), and many more.

I'm interested in doing more backend engineering in Golang. I'm also down for
a new adventure with the right team. I just love learning.
[https://cedricchee.com/2020/04/21/hire-cedric-
chee/](https://cedricchee.com/2020/04/21/hire-cedric-chee/)

------
highlysyntropic
Remote OK

Location: Variable. Usually HK or East Asia, but currently in Macao due to
that virus op

Willing to Relocate: For visa, and Tesla car, yes

Technologies (reverse-chronological order):

    
    
      - AI / Deep Learning Research - previously work at national science institute and have IP. Mostly focused on NLP and RL, but I keep up with other subfields.
      - Infra: Devops, golang, rust, k8s, microservices, large-scale systems, all kinds of databases. Have managed large real-time services. 
      - Briefly worked in algo development (crypto)
      - Worked at multiple early-stage startups, so I can do other things like full-stack web or app development.
    

Résumé/CV:

    
    
      https://cutt.ly/21-cris-cv
      https://github.com/cris691
    

\---

Hi! 10+ years of engineering experience, have been through a lot of
technologies and cycles. I'm in a decent place right now focusing on research
and side projects and not actually looking for "work" work, but I'm slowly
looking for something new to contribute to. Perhaps something around ML/RL,
research, infra, or possibly trading. I don't have a lock on it yet :)

